# Space Wolves Rumors



## Zion

From Lords of War on Facebook:


Lords of War said:


> The next 40k army after Orks will be Space Wolves. Stay tunes for more information on Orks and Space Wolf releases.


----------



## d3m01iti0n

Roll em into C:SM. 7th edition should update the allies chart accordingly


----------



## Zion

d3m01iti0n said:


> Roll em into C:SM. 7th edition should update the allies chart accordingly


Nah. We don't need Iron Hands with Frost Weapons.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

d3m01iti0n said:


> Roll em into C:SM. 7th edition should update the allies chart accordingly


So bitter its almost frightening. 

I wonder what the Wolves will get? Is there a Stormtalon in their future and a Stormraven? Or will they get a plastic Thunderhawk?


----------



## maximus2467

I thought BA were getting an update next for sm?


----------



## Bindi Baji

maximus2467 said:


> I thought BA were getting an update next for sm?


That's been the rumour for awhile, I doubt we'll get both so Wolves sound the more likely


----------



## Zion

Jace of Ultramar said:


> So bitter its almost frightening.
> 
> I wonder what the Wolves will get? Is there a Stormtalon in their future and a Stormraven? Or will they get a plastic Thunderhawk?


Wolves with flyers doesn't work for me, unless Blood Talons fly them (BS3!) so more likely we'll see something with Skyfire instead.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Zion said:


> Wolves with flyers doesn't work for me, unless Blood Talons fly them (BS3!) so more likely we'll see something with Skyfire instead.


I can see that. The Stalker and Hunter seem like logical additions, but not the Centurians.


----------



## venomlust

Wolfy Valkyries! :grin:


----------



## Zion

venomlust said:


> Wolfy Valkyries! :grin:


Mutant flying Pegawolfs!


----------



## The Son of Horus

"Fuck it, we're just going to release Space Vikings. No more of this wolf nonsense. New kit for the Space Wolves-- Mecha-Frost Giant mini dreadnoughts called Jarls that have SD hammers and twin-linked assault cannons that get 2D3 on a rend against vehicles instead of just d3. That'll show those pesky Tau and Eldar players, and even if the sculpts end up looking like mecha-downies, we'll still sell tons of 'em at $75 a box as long as our Mecha-Jarls are super broken! Now, where's the whiskey? I need to be a little more drunk to keep working on the Space Wolf release." -GW Design Team


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

The Son of Horus said:


> "Fuck it, we're just going to release Space Vikings. No more of this wolf nonsense. New kit for the Space Wolves-- Mecha-Frost Giant mini dreadnoughts called Jarls that have SD hammers and twin-linked assault cannons that get 2D3 on a rend against vehicles instead of just d3. That'll show those pesky Tau and Eldar players, and even if the sculpts end up looking like mecha-downies, we'll still sell tons of 'em at $75 a box as long as our Mecha-Jarls are super broken! Now, where's the whiskey? I need to be a little more drunk to keep working on the Space Wolf release." -GW Design Team


Gee, I didn't know they do at work what I do every Saturday


----------



## Zion

If someone is getting plastered to work on Space Wolves and ISN'T drinking Mead to do it, they're just wrong.


----------



## gen.ahab

Zion said:


> If someone is getting plastered to work on Space Wolves and ISN'T drinking Mead to do it, they're just wrong.


Ale. 

Also, why the heck do they either have to be Vikings or Wolf nuts? Honestly, why can't they just be their own thing? The books pull it off pretty well, so why can't we just get a happy, creative medium.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

gen.ahab said:


> Ale.
> 
> Also, why the heck do they either have to be Vikings or Wolf nuts? Honestly, why can't they just be their own thing? The books pull it off pretty well, so why can't we just get a happy, creative medium.


I for one like the Vikings idea and will continue thinking of them as such and its purely for the cool factor.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Flak missiles and the stalker/hunter are a given. As for new units, I hope they get some sort of 13th Company option, but that might come as a supplement. I'd be happy with updates for the 20 year old Ragnar and Ulrik minis. Grimnar is also looking a bit small beside his more modern brothers in termie armour.


----------



## DeathGlam

A new Ragnar model that has a more agile pose and i could easily be sold on starting a Space Wolves army.


----------



## maximus2467

Completely selfish comment inbound:

"I DONT WANT WOLVES! IM HAPPY WITH MY WOLF ARMY!!! I'd really like to re do my blood angels, they're the army I started with 20 or so years ago, I keep going back to them because they feel like home but they're just not competitive in the current rules set, Dante and astorath striking last just because they've got axes? Plus their dex is older than the wolves (I think) so come on gw! Release the angelic host!"

End of selfish statement 

Sooooo wolves eh...........? The only change will be to nerf the 4+ 24 inch deny psychic power bubble (that's right I'm a pessimist, with good cause):threaten:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

maximus2467 said:


> Dante and astorath striking last just because they've got axes?


Yeah, hopefully they'll fix Grimnar as well. The reason he had the stats for both axe and PF was so he could strike at his base initiative if he needed to, or use the fist against beasties if the situation calls for it. 

Then the broke him. It is a ridiculous situation that two of the greatest characters in the game such as Dante and Grimnar strike after hormogaunts.


----------



## Zion

Dante isn't likely to change. And his high Initiative has other uses than swinging first, such as Sweeping Advances. He'd have more uses for it if more types of characteristic tests were in 40k.

Grimnar I agree was broken and needs to be adjusted.


----------



## afnolte

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yeah, hopefully they'll fix Grimnar as well. The reason he had the stats for both axe and PF was so he could strike at his base initiative if he needed to, or use the fist against beasties if the situation calls for it.
> 
> Then the broke him. It is a ridiculous situation that two of the greatest characters in the game such as Dante and Grimnar strike after hormogaunts.


Unless I'm losing my mind, I thought the FAQ listed Frost Axe and Frost Blade with separate profiles. Since the Axe of Morkai states that it can be used as a powerfist or FROST BLADE, my friends and I have been using it with the frost blade profile.


----------



## Zion

afnolte said:


> Unless I'm losing my mind, I thought the FAQ listed Frost Axe and Frost Blade with separate profiles. Since the Axe of Morkai states that it can be used as a powerfist or FROST BLADE, my friends and I have been using it with the frost blade profile.


Well then Grimnar works fine.

EDIT:


> Q: If Logan Grimnar chooses to wield the Axe Morkai in one hand, does it count as a frost blade (as mentioned in the special rule) or a frost axe (as implied by the weapon’s name and the model itself)?
> (p56)
> A: A frost blade.


Yup, works fine.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

afnolte said:


> Unless I'm losing my mind, I thought the FAQ listed Frost Axe and Frost Blade with separate profiles. Since the Axe of Morkai states that it can be used as a powerfist or FROST BLADE, my friends and I have been using it with the frost blade profile.


Well shit. I should keep up with FAQs. I've been playing it as an axe. That would have made the difference for me in a couple of games.


----------



## Zion

FAQs are very important.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Zion said:


> FAQs are very important.


Especially now since I bought Grimnar on clearance for $3!


----------



## Nordicus

Zion said:


> FAQs are very important.


That they are. Doesn't help that they aren't available right now though xD


----------



## Zion

Nordicus said:


> That they are. Doesn't help that they aren't available right now though xD


http://www.blacklibrary.com/faqs-and-errata.html


----------



## Nordicus

Hot damn, I didn't know they were moved to there. Thanks!


----------



## Zion

No problem. No new FAQs yet (and they originally posted the older of the DA FAQs which may not be fixed yet) but I have a feeling that'll be changed by the end of the month.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

I would love to see a Grimanr, Ragnar and Ulrik re-sculpt with some anti flyer inclusion and a cheaper alternative transport, like a Rhino Advancer, for larger squads! Greedy I know but I'm all for wishful thinking.


----------



## venomlust

Yeah, especially Ragnar. Seems like one of the last vestiges of the old school, horrible arm poses. Ulrik isn't much better. At least Grimar is sort of dynamic.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

venomlust said:


> Yeah, especially Ragnar. Seems like one of the last vestiges of the old school, horrible arm poses. Ulrik isn't much better. At least Grimar is sort of dynamic.


Yeah Grimnar is sort of dynamic but I think the proportions of the model are all out. I personally have always thought it was a poor sculpt since it was released.


----------



## gen.ahab

All of the SW characters need an upgrade. Well, all but Njal and Canis, that is. I think my biggest issue with them is that their dimensions are just shit. That, and Ragnar looks like he's getting himself psyched to take a massive crap. 



Jace of Ultramar said:


> I for one like the Vikings idea and will continue thinking of them as such and its purely for the cool factor.


Meh, to each their own, I suppose. To me it comes off as lazy, one dimensional writing, but I suppose people do like it.


----------



## venomlust

LokiDeathclaw said:


> Yeah Grimnar is sort of dynamic but I think the proportions of the model are all out. I personally have always thought it was a poor sculpt since it was released.


Fair enough, it's far from the best sculpt they've ever put out.



gen.ahab said:


> Meh, to each their own, I suppose. To me it comes off as lazy, one dimensional writing, but I suppose people do like it.


WOLF-themed Vikings! C'mon, that's almost 2 dimensions.


----------



## gen.ahab

venomlust said:


> WOLF-themed Vikings! C'mon, that's almost 2 dimensions.


That's true; it's almost 2-D… if but just barely… almost.


----------



## Haskanael

gen.ahab said:


> All of the SW characters need an upgrade. Well, all but Njal and Canis, that is. I think my biggest issue with them is that their dimensions are just shit. That, and Ragnar looks like he's getting himself psyched to take a massive crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, to each their own, I suppose. To me it comes off as lazy, one dimensional writing, but I suppose people do like it.


I dont think you can even drag them out of the viking/wolf theme anymore its a quite strongly esteblished image by now


----------



## Zion

Space Wolves have been werewolf vikings forever. Complaining that the idea isn't enough is like complaining about Blood Angels basically being space vampires: there isn't a point.

Besides, Viking Werewolves in an idea so cool that Skyrim did it.


----------



## gen.ahab

Zion said:


> Space Wolves have been werewolf vikings forever. Complaining that the idea isn't enough is like complaining about Blood Angels basically being space vampires: there isn't a point.
> 
> Besides, Viking Werewolves in an idea so cool that Skyrim did it.


The problem is that they aren't; the more modern novels give them a more unique overtone that I really like which I would like to see more in a new codex. I don't care that the undertone is Northern European space werewolves, just that what came out in the codex was somewhat boring as far as the naming and fluff went.


----------



## Zion

Codex always trumps novels on canon. Period. The BL authors can run whatever way they want but at the end of the day the flagpole we should be looking at for what an army "is" comes from the codex.

EDIT: And how is "werewolf vikings in SPACE" not unique? FFS Skyrim is the only other bit media I've ever seen that actually has Werewolf Vikings. The only way it could be more awesome is if they rode bears into battle.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

gen.ahab said:


> the more modern novels give them a more unique overtone that I really like which I would like to see more in a new codex.


Yeah, maybe a Codex: Vlka Fenryka would be a better title this time around rather than Codex: Space Wolves. More reflective of the recent change in our perspective of them. We know GW are not averse to a rebrand.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yeah, maybe a Codex: Vlka Fenryka would be a better title this time around rather than Codex: Space Wolves. More reflective of the recent change in our perspective of them.


Completely agree


----------



## gen.ahab

Zion said:


> Codex always trumps novels on canon. Period. The BL authors can run whatever way they want but at the end of the day the flagpole we should be looking at for what an army "is" comes from the codex.
> 
> EDIT: And how is "werewolf vikings in SPACE" not unique? FFS Skyrim is the only other bit media I've ever seen that actually has Werewolf Vikings. The only way it could be more awesome is if they rode bears into battle.


The are you on about? I'm saying that I would like a NEW- note the NEW part- codex to include more aspects of the SW fluff that we see in the book. 

Ok, fair enough, but I just find it boring.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

gen.ahab said:


> Meh, to each their own, I suppose. To me it comes off as lazy, one dimensional writing, but I suppose people do like it.


If you hadn't noticed, the world thrives on lazy, one dimensional writing.


----------



## gen.ahab

Jace of Ultramar said:


> If you hadn't noticed, the world thrives on lazy, one dimensional writing.


Your point being?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

gen.ahab said:


> Your point being?


Point being, it should come as no surprise to you that people like this form of writing for the Space Wolves as well as it not being a surprise the GW continues to serve it up.


----------



## gen.ahab

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Point being, it should come as no surprise to you that people like this form of writing for the Space Wolves as well as it not being a surprise the GW continues to serve it up.


It isn't, though that's hardly relevant to me actually preferring something a little more complex.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

gen.ahab said:


> It isn't, though that's hardly relevant to me actually preferring something a little more complex.


Well, if you want more complex fiction for it then go write your own, its not as if this hobby doesn't outright invite customization in its various forms. If the Space Wolves do not meet your current standards then write whatever it is you want them to be, sit back, and enjoy it.


----------



## gen.ahab

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Well, if you want more complex fiction for it then go write your own, its not as if this hobby doesn't outright invite customization in its various forms. If the Space Wolves do not meet your current standards then write whatever it is you want them to be, sit back, and enjoy it.


……….. wha? I'm not saying that they aren't up to my standards, I'm saying that what we see in the books I would like to see in the next codex. Bro, I have said this like nine times.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

gen.ahab said:


> ……….. wha? I'm not saying that they aren't up to my standards, I'm saying that what we see in the books I would like to see in the next codex. Bro, I have said this like nine times.


Say it again for good measure. 

Seriously, I'd like to see a lot of crap from the fiction make it to the Codex. Its not going to happen, but, I'd like it too. It'd all be nice but, no dice.


----------



## Emperor's Wolf

I hope they do not downgrade our Rune-priest! But Still excited for it!


----------



## Wookiepelt

*New Space Wolves coming*

I call first dibs on this... the will be a plastic Logan Grimnar coming!


----------



## venomlust

Give us the sauce! (Or "source" if you aren't fluent in internet retard speak.)


----------



## Wookiepelt

venomlust said:


> Give us the sauce! (Or "source" if you aren't fluent in internet retard speak.)


Seriously can't as it may cost someone a job!!!


----------



## venomlust

If you don't name some names really fast, that luxuriant pelt of yours will be hanging from a certain bounty hunter's shoulders by this time tomorrow morning!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

Thank God I hate the current model and have refused to buy it!! Hopefully that will be followed by a Ulrik the Slayer and Ragnar model. Any news on the time scale?


----------



## Wookiepelt

None unfortunately but codex pics are apparently being done now so I suspect soon.


----------



## Adramalech

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## revilo44

I agree with @Adramalech where are the pictures.


----------



## Bindi Baji

If you are going to start a new thread you want:

A: more info/rumours/snippets
or
B: pics
or
C: somefuckingthing more then this :grin:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

I am stoked about the Wolves coming out, this should be great!


----------



## Anakwanar

I think new SWs would be released at August - the reason, it 's release date for Chris Wraight second SW novel 'Stormcaller'


----------



## Wookiepelt

Fellas... please don't shoot an accidental messenger here... it almost feels as if it wasn't worth posting this!


----------



## Gret79

Wookiepelt said:


> Fellas... please don't shoot an accidental messenger here... it almost feels as if it wasn't worth posting this!


Yes it was! 

I'm happy  

Thank you


----------



## venomlust

Wookiepelt said:


> Fellas... please don't shoot an accidental messenger here... it almost feels as if it wasn't worth posting this!


I was just fooling around. It's just a forum, no worries really.


----------



## Zion

Merged duplicated thread into existing thread for tidiness.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Wookiepelt said:


> Fellas... please don't shoot an accidental messenger here... it almost feels as if it wasn't worth posting this!


No problem with posting what you hear,
next time just add to the already open thread that you have heard "blah, blah".

We are a sarcky bunch and things are generally meant tongue in cheek or very tongue in cheek, sometimes there are even two tongues in one cheek..................


----------



## venomlust

If we're talking about @Adramalech, a tongue would be tame. :laugh:


----------



## Adramalech

Wookiepelt said:


> Fellas... please don't shoot an accidental messenger here... it almost feels as if it wasn't worth posting this!


Sorry, I didn't mean to come across as criticizing you. I was just expressing my skepticism in a way I thought was appropriate for an internet forum full of man-children who still play with army men.

Don't lie to yourselves. You know that's precisely what we are, and that's precisely what 40k is. Embrace your inner 11-year-old.


----------



## venomlust

It was a gay joke.


----------



## Wookiepelt

"Loud and clear, fellas... NEED to use the search function more next time!", so says this man-child as he scans across the desk for his next toy soldier vehicle to tinker with... (Tinkering results to be posted in the not too distant future).


----------



## Adramalech

venomlust said:


> It was a gay joke.


what @venomlust said.

Most of what I say is, in one way or in another, a gay joke.

Like what I just said right now.

Well, tbh, it was more of an anal joke than a gay joke, but it was close.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

Adramalech said:


> what @venomlust said.
> 
> Most of what I say is, in one way or in another, a gay joke.
> 
> Like what I just said right now.
> 
> Well, tbh, it was more of an anal joke than a gay joke, but it was close.


Its not gay if there is no anal........hahaha


----------



## Bindi Baji

Adramalech said:


> Embrace your inner 11-year-old.


bugger orf,
it's an inner 12 year old for me (that sounds just wrong)


----------



## OIIIIIIO

you guys are all just fucking sick .... talk of 11 and 12 year old kids .... just fucking wrong































they are more fun when they hit the teenage years like 13 or so ... you can still pull their hair back and make them look younger too.:laugh:


----------



## venomlust

Heresy-Online.net

Good, clean, family-friendly fun!


----------



## Adramalech

LokiDeathclaw said:


> Its not gay if there is no anal........hahaha


well, there IS frotting... and oral. It's not really gay unless the balls touch, though.

but since the topic is space wolves, we should probably talk about space wolves.

and how beautiful their toned, hairy asses are.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Adramalech said:


> well, there IS frotting... and oral. It's not really gay unless the balls touch, though.
> 
> but since the topic is space wolves, we should probably talk about space wolves.
> 
> and how beautiful their toned, hairy asses are.


don't forget the teabags though


----------



## Adramalech

Bindi Baji said:


> don't forget the teabags though


and the nice, thick sausages. Can't have a teabag without a sausage.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Do space wolves lick their own balls to clean them? I mean ... I am sure they smell each others asses and various other things as well, but I was actually wondering if they had the flexibility to orally clean themselves ...


OT: Did seventh dropping fuck up the wolves psyker powers like it did for the BA?


----------



## Zion

All codex powers from before 6th need Erratas because we don't have official info on what ML they are anymore.


----------



## venomlust

OIIIIIIO said:


> Do space wolves lick their own balls to clean them? I mean ... I am sure they smell each others asses and various other things as well, but I was actually wondering if they had the flexibility to orally clean themselves ...
> 
> 
> OT: Did seventh dropping fuck up the wolves psyker powers like it did for the BA?


They also have armless servitors to do the lion's share of the ball licking.

Also, how did BA powers get nerfed?


----------



## scscofield

Some of the BA powers are movement based powers, the movement phase is before the psychic phase.


----------



## venomlust

If they release errata, do you think if you used Wings of Sanguinius in the psychic phase it would work out? What is the wording that breaks it?


----------



## Zion

venomlust said:


> If they release errata, do you think if you used Wings of Sanguinius in the psychic phase it would work out? What is the wording that breaks it?


The problem is you're manifesting the power, but not getting the benefits for movement based psychic powers until the NEXT turn. Same for Reserve based Psychic Powers (Psychic Communion for Grey Knights).


----------



## Adramalech

Of course they lick their own balls, are you kidding me?

the real question is, do they lick each-other's balls? ...by a bonfire... with their sweaty chest hairs glistening in the firelight.


----------



## venomlust

Yeah, I guess that sounds pretty lame. That's one less turn of 12" movement. Is there no possibility that when/if that power ends up in the new BA codex, it will include some sort of provision that "This power moves you in the psychic phase" or something to that effect?


----------



## Zion

If you guys want to write Space Wolf slash fiction I suggest taking it to the homebrew fluff forum. Thank you.


----------



## Adramalech

Zion said:


> If you guys want to write Space Wolf slash fiction I suggest taking it to the homebrew fluff forum. Thank you.


No worries. I'm out of material anyway.


----------



## Bindi Baji

venomlust said:


> Also, how did BA powers get nerfed?


armies based on vampires now need to roll a d6 and on a 5+ they throw a hissy fit and spend the turn brooding and posing


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Bindi Baji said:


> armies based on vampires now need to roll a d6 and on a 5+ they throw a hissy fit and spend the turn brooding and posing


I literally laughed out loud at this at work. People starred. :crazy:

I wonder if any new wolf upgrade sprues will cone out if existing models are rolled into a new Codex.


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> armies based on vampires now need to roll a d6 and on a 5+ they throw a hissy fit and spend the turn brooding and posing


Ahahaaa!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Zion

GW killed the BA specific psychic powers. Good-bye flying Dreadnoughts. We'll miss your shenanigans.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Zion said:


> GW killed the BA specific psychic powers. Good-bye flying Dreadnoughts. We'll miss your shenanigans.


We will miss Jaws more than they will miss flying dreads. I hope there is a suitable replacement when the new codex eventually comes out. Is it only these two codexes that lost their specific powers, or did other older ones lose them as well? I'm gonna assume that the newer ones like DA, IG and CSMs have not lost theirs.


----------



## scscofield

There is no codex powers now. Even Orks have BRB based powers. Older dexs


----------



## Zion

No 6th edition book lost powers since they all have Warp Charges assigned to them too.

And fat flying dreadnoughts was more entertaining that "you fall down a hole and die".


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> And fat flying dreadnoughts was more entertaining that "you fall down a hole and die".


funnily enough "you fall down a hole and die" is one of two new SW Scouts rules,
the other being "cross eyed"


----------



## gen.ahab

Wait, no codex based psy powers?


----------



## scscofield

SW, BA, GK, and Orks now refer to the BRB only for their powers. The RP's stave is only a +1 to DtW now also. 7th Ed. FAQs: http://www.blacklibrary.com/faqs-and-errata.html


----------



## Wookiepelt

The new SW Codex is current being put together (as per my earlier "rumour" about the plastic Logan Grimnar and codex pics being done now)!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Wookiepelt said:


> The new SW Codex is current being put together (as per my earlier "rumour" about the plastic Logan Grimnar and codex pics being done now)!


Please be true!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adramalech

BA, SW, GK, and Orks, (in no particular order) then Necrons, DE, and SoB (in no particular order)

^40k army updates for the next two years. Hopefully we won't see 8th edition before that time is up.

I mean, unless GW decides they want to update some of the 6th ed armies before all of those are released, which they MIGHT actually do, because, you know, space marines.


----------



## scscofield

Codex: Imperium incoming, only 500 bucks for the book!!


----------



## Tawa

scscofield said:


> Codex: Imperium incoming, only 500 bucks for the book!!


Seems legit.


----------



## Zion

scscofield said:


> Codex: Imperium incoming, only 500 bucks for the book!!


Followed by Codex: Those Other Guys!


----------



## scscofield

No 8th first then Codex: Imperium Maximus


----------



## Bindi Baji

scscofield said:


> Codex: Imperium incoming, only 500 bucks for the book!!


the special edition comes in at 1200 and features a cardboard carry case and rules for the SOB (not featured in the vanilla book)


----------



## Adramalech

scscofield said:


> Codex: Imperium incoming, only 500 bucks for the book!!


I would say "GW would never do that," but they totally might.

The real scary thing about that, though, is that some people would actually buy it.


----------



## Einherjar667

Space Wolves look cool.


----------



## ntaw

Adramalech said:


> The real scary thing about that, though, is that some people would actually buy it.


The company I work for has sold $10,000 bongs (I'm talking per, not as a group). People will buy fucking _anything_ they think is cool.


----------



## Adramalech

ntaw said:


> The company I work for has sold $10,000 bongs (I'm talking per, not as a group). People will buy fucking _anything_ they think is cool.


That doesn't mean the fact that someone would buy it shouldn't scare anyone with a lick of sense.


----------



## ntaw

Adramalech said:


> That doesn't mean the fact that someone would buy it shouldn't scare anyone with a lick of sense.


To put it simply, when it comes to hobbies at some point someone's eyes are gunna bug out when the cost is considered. Just ask my family what they think of my 40k hobby, and I'm super diligent in getting as good a deal as I think I can online instead of dicking around in GW stores. Everyone puts in what they want, both in terms of time and finances. The unfortunate thing is that the more the rest of our eyes bug out at the cost, the more the people spending the money -might- start to think they're in some upper echelon of taste when in fact they just have too much money to spend and are easily swayed to the best marketed product.

Woo retail! 

Back on topic though, 'cuz we're at a page of NOTHING to do with Wolves....

I would LOVE to see some new sculpts of SW stuff. Their models are pretty awesome looking to begin with, specially when compared to the standard marine boxes.


----------



## Firewolf

>> All the mention of new sculpts for Logan, Ragnar etc, yet no-one that I have noticed has mentioned the Iron Priest! I like the current mini, but its so fekkin old, it must be due for a change. Also an IP on a TW would be awesome.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Firewolf said:


> >> All the mention of new sculpts for Logan, Ragnar etc, yet no-one that I have noticed has mentioned the Iron Priest! I like the current mini, but its so fekkin old, it must be due for a change. Also an IP on a TW would be awesome.


There haven't been many character releases for awhile and none since finecast,
I am half expecting characters to start re-appearing later this year so fingers crossed.

A new iron priest would seem fairly plausible.....


----------



## effigy22

Latest news - Flakk missiles have been renamed Wolf Missiles and described as firing wolves with explosive wolf shaped charges strapped to there wolfy pelts. totally legit rumour... honest.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Bindi Baji said:


> A new iron priest would seem fairly plausible.....


I'd love to see a generic SW character box, similar to the SM captain one, that had all the bits required to make a RP, WP or IP. All it'd really take for the IP is a servo-arm back pack. There is an abundance of thunder hammers amongst all the other kits to use.


----------



## bitsandkits

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'd love to see a generic SW character box, similar to the SM captain one, that had all the bits required to make a RP, WP or IP. All it'd really take for the IP is a servo-arm back pack. There is an abundance of thunder hammers amongst all the other kits to use.


This would make perfect sense, maybe have it as a dual kit, a "generic" SW command squad and shove in some character parts to convert the models into characters like Ragnar and Ulrick.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

bitsandkits said:


> and shove in some character parts to convert the models into characters like Ragnar and Ulrick.


As old as they are I'd rather they had their own new scuplts myself. But a kit with a crozius, rune staff and servo arm, plus a couple of skull helm options would do the job. Even one sprue that you could buy like the older edition one you can still get would do the job.


----------



## Bindi Baji

bitsandkits said:


> This would make perfect sense, maybe have it as a dual kit, a "generic" SW command squad and shove in some character parts to convert the models into characters like Ragnar and Ulrick.


Or a new plastic techpriest that was interchangeable with parts from a SW command squad


----------



## mcmuffin

YAY. The character model is fucking awesome. Shame they've just combined existing kits into a box set though


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Good to see you back on the boards McMuffin. It's all going on over HERE.


----------



## Tawa

Khorne's Fist said:


> Good to see you back on the boards McMuffin.


This. :goodpost:


----------



## Achaylus72

Wookiepelt said:


> The new SW Codex is current being put together (as per my earlier "rumour" about the plastic Logan Grimnar and codex pics being done now)!


I noticed this and I have to point out that as far as GW is concerned if you are correct and the Codex is being put together now and not been sent to the printers as a data file it'll be up to another 6 months away from being released.

GW always send their Codex/Army books to the printers 6 months prior to printing, so that puts the khybosh on GW releasing Space Wolves this year.

Also prior to the changes to the old White Dwarfs, they had to be submitted 3 months prior to release.

To release Space Wolves Codex the printers would have had the data files no later than January this year.

That is the way GW have always done it and according to you with what you have said Space Wolves will be either a January/February 2015 release


----------



## Wookiepelt

Achaylus72 said:


> That is the way GW have always done it and according to you with what you have said Space Wolves will be either a January/February 2015 release


Never knew about their schedules and processes but what you say makes sense. So if they get their act together and speed things up a wee bit (what with efficiencies and lessons-learnt from all these new kits and armies), we might get em' in time for X'mas?!? Wouldn't that be simply nice!!! :grin:


----------



## Macas

Will Krom Dragongaze be available sepererate.


----------



## scscofield

Doubtful


----------



## nowherewefeartotread

It is possible that they could do Dragongaze the same way they did Seraphicus for DA in the DV box set. Issue a card with him or just dataslate him until a later codex release? Guess we'll find out soon enough though.

Gutted if we have had the Blood Angels pushed back...... it's been longer since they had a release than the Wolves....


----------



## ntaw

nowherewefeartotread said:


> Gutted if we have had the Blood Angels pushed back


I'd like to think that they're just taking their time, making all the models as fancy as can be. Practicing on the ornateness of the Wolves before working on the finesse of the Angels, shall we say :wink:


----------



## Bindi Baji

nowherewefeartotread said:


> Gutted if we have had the Blood Angels pushed back......


Things don't get pushed back, rumours are just rarely completely correct,
in about five years only twice have things actually been put back and those were both down to decisions out of GW's control


----------



## mcmuffin

Thanks for the welcomes back @Khorne's Fist and @Tawa. I've been crazy busy with college and other things so i've been out of the hobby for a while. All finished my degree and such now so i'll have the time, and probably more money (not being a student anymore) to invest myself back into it. Plus with 7th just out there's been a nice coincidence of timing

Anyway, i'll be off to the other thread to discuss the new 'starter kit' as its being called


----------



## bitsandkits

Macas said:


> Will Krom Dragongaze be available sepererate.


oh im pretty sure someone will be selling him separately.....:grin:


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

the starter kit is SW? oh man, that really makes me debate on getting back into it now with my wolves.


----------



## Tawa

bitsandkits said:


> oh im pretty sure someone will be selling him separately.....:grin:


Tell him I want one..... :wink:


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'd love to see a generic SW character box, similar to the SM captain one, that had all the bits required to make a RP, WP or IP. All it'd really take for the IP is a servo-arm back pack. There is an abundance of thunder hammers amongst all the other kits to use.


All for the low low price of $65! ... :shok:


----------



## Einherjar667

Huh? The sm captain box and chaos lord box are both $25.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Einherjar667 said:


> Huh? The sm captain box and chaos lord box are both $25.


that wouldnt stop GW from putting a $65 price tag on it.


----------



## Einherjar667

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> that wouldnt stop GW from putting a $65 price tag on it.



Yeah, anyway, back on topic.


----------



## scscofield

Honestly, just a sprue of special bits could be added to the stock SW GH/BC/WGP kit. The SW kits are really nicely setup, I wish they did something like that for all armies.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> the starter kit is SW? oh man, that really makes me debate on getting back into it now with my wolves.


If there really is a boxed set of SW AND Orks coming out ... WIN for me!!! :victory:

Then I'll just need another boxed set of Thousand Sons vs Iyanden Eldar ... Right, I'll just keep holding my breath ...


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

KarnalBloodfist said:


> If there really is a boxed set of SW AND Orks coming out ... WIN for me!!! :victory:
> 
> Then I'll just need another boxed set of Thousand Sons vs Iyanden Eldar ... Right, I'll just keep holding my breath ...


well it was confirmed in the other thread and by GW today. so


----------



## humakt

You can pre-order on the GW page now right here


----------



## mayegelt

> This is a limited quantity product - ensure you don’t miss out by ordering your copy today


 Still wonder how limited it is... 

Also I think if this goes well you might see them bring out something like this every 4-6 months with whatever the 2 new armies are they want to push. TBH there are a dozen marine chapters to throw in boxes and all sorts of other races due for new codex so they can always fill that. I expect maybe a Dark vs Eldar or 1 of them vs Necron one or something.


----------



## Bindi Baji

mayegelt said:


> Still wonder how limited it is...
> 
> Also I think if this goes well you might see them bring out something like this every 4-6 months with whatever the 2 new armies are they want to push.


I think we're looking at one a year going by chatter..........


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> I think we're looking at one a year going by chatter..........


That's the general feel of what I picked up on in store earlier on today


----------



## mayegelt

Might be nice if they release a new alternate starter kit per year (even though they say it isn't one).


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> well it was confirmed in the other thread and by GW today. so


Yeah, I don't keep up w/ 40K that much. It's sort of the red headed step child of my hobby time. Maybe this new set will put a bit of life back into it! k:


----------



## Chimaera

I popped this on another forum and may as we'll pop it here also but apply loads of salt.

Was picking up some Meganobs and Shokk Attack at the weekend and when questioning the GW rep off the cuff at checkout he advised expect more Space Wolves goodies within a month.

More SW is always good in my book and that multiple part kit for special characters would be awesome. Just have to wait and see I guess.

Krom looks great as well as the Ork Warboss but will likely pick them up separately rather than buy the box. Should have put more unique sculpts in the box like DV in my opinion.

edit - Almost forgot hi McM, Bindi, Khorne and Ahab, been a while, last SW release from memory LOL.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Saw this on BoLS.

Via Voice of the Chaos Gods:



> Plastic models for the Sons of Fenris:
> 
> -Wolf Lord in Terminator Armor / Lorgan Grimnar
> -Wolf Lord / Ragnar Blackmane
> -Wolf Priest / Ulrik
> -Iron Priest with Thralls Box
> -Rune Warriors with Rune Priest / Wolf Guard Box


----------



## Bindi Baji

mayegelt said:


> Still wonder how limited it is...


Turns out there were 3 copies, all bought by some bloke called "Big Al"


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

given the rumor of maybe new space wolf stuff, how easy is it to 'dewolf' the space wolves to run them in mixed squads with normal tactical or assault marines without it looking strange?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

dragonkingofthestars said:


> given the rumor of maybe new space wolf stuff, how easy is it to 'dewolf' the space wolves to run them in mixed squads with normal tactical or assault marines without it looking strange?


Some of the torsos and legs in the SW pack box are ornate, but wouldn't stand out as overtly wolfie if used on non SWs. New plastic characters might be a different story. Just look at the new Krom mini. It would be fairly difficult to dewolf it, so much so that it might not be worth the effort.


----------



## mcmuffin

Why would you POSSIBLY WANT TO DE-WOLF THEM? THIS IS TREASON.

On another note, I wonder what a rune warrior is? or was it just a phrase thrown around? I don't want SW getting psyker-tastic, though i would like to see strong psychic defense, such as wolf tail talismans for squads that allow re-rolls on DTW or something


----------



## Khorne's Fist

mcmuffin said:


> On another note, I wonder what a rune warrior is? or was it just a phrase thrown around? I don't want SW getting psyker-tastic, though i would like to see strong psychic defense, such as wolf tail talismans for squads that allow re-rolls on DTW or something


Could it be a band of apprentice rune priests acting as a sort of honour guard for their master? This would be very cool.

Or it could just be rune encrusted armour to help you customise your character minis.


----------



## scscofield

Might just be a model representation of Runic Armor. 

As to strong psydef, SW still have some of the better options.


----------



## mcmuffin

scscofield said:


> Might just be a model representation of Runic Armor.
> 
> As to strong psydef, SW still have some of the better options.


5+ DTW for runic weapons isn't really great to be honest, I'd hope for something a little more potent


----------



## scscofield

It is a 4+ DTW if the RP is in the unit.


----------



## bitsandkits

the rune warriors/wolf guard doesnt make sense, wolf guard are already represented in plastics in both marine and terminator armour, maybe a red herring.


----------



## Bindi Baji




----------



## Khorne's Fist

Pretty average stats, and there's not even anything special about his axe.


----------



## scscofield

He comes with FC and Stubborn, and he is 135 points. Not amazing but not bad either.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

He's still only I1, and no wolf tooth necklace, so meh. Looks like they nerfed Warrior Born, and made it a warlord trait. 

He'll make a nice base for conversion, but that's about it for me. 

There is also a named WG character in the facing page called Beoric.


----------



## scscofield

Don't be suprised if the new dex mirrors him.


----------



## ntaw

Khorne's Fist said:


> and there's not even anything special about his axe


Except that it's +2 Strength instead of +1. Not a big change, but attacking at S6 is nice. I still find it weird he's on a Terminator-sized base.


----------



## scscofield

Looks like they are going to make all the Sagas into warlord traits if that page is a indication. Oh well, 65 point Rune Priests will be nice.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

ntaw said:


> Except that it's +2 Strength instead of +1. Not a big change, but attacking at S6 is nice. I still find it weird he's on a Terminator-sized base.


Frost axes were already +2.


----------



## scscofield

Yep, it is just a MW Frost Axe, Str7 on charge though. Still not overpowered but on general GW has been going for middle of the road since 6th hit.


----------



## mcmuffin

Khorne's Fist said:


> Pretty average stats, and there's not even anything special about his axe.


Fuck me sideways and call me Lucile, he's boring. 

Warrior born was never worth the points anyway, but it was fun and something cool and unique to wolves. Now it's just a generic warlord trait that's mega boring and not really much use. Should be hits and wounds. His axe is just a frost axe, no different except for master crafted. Not terrible for 135 points, furious charging Grey Hunters or maybe even blood claws sound nice. Shit-hot model though, i'll be picking up the kit for him and the rulebook alone. It's a decent value boxed set, which is weird for GW

I hope to christ this isn't a reflection of how the new codex will look. Sagas should have been kept separate from warlord traits as a bit of character for the army. Glad to see counter attack and acute senses staying, and i'm having a little pray to Russ that furious charge is given to all SW characters or something, it would be nice.


----------



## ntaw

Khorne's Fist said:


> Frost axes were already +2.


Damn. Pretty lame, though if I recall correctly the Dark Vengeance Chaplain was pretty lame as well despite being a super cool model.


----------



## revilo44

some Codex Info Rumors 


> via Voice of the Chaos Gods on Faeit 212
> new space Wolves Codex content:
> 
> Sagas
> They are now Warlord Traits like other armies with the difference that you can choose them without to roll dices
> 
> HQ Units
> Like 3rd Edition; One HQ per 750p
> 
> Logan Grimnar
> Lord of War, may take Two Warlord Traits, make Wolf Guard Packs to troops
> 
> Ragnar Blackmane
> When all Units in the detachment take Drop Pods as dedicated Transport, Ragnar will be free. Your Army may only take Unites with an Drop Pod option.
> 
> Canis Wolfborn
> No longer in the Codex
> 
> Harald Deathwolf
> New Character, replace the generic Wolf Lord on Thunderwolf, make Thunderwolf Cavalry to Troops
> 
> Bjorn the Fell-Handed
> Now a Lord of War, becomes "it will not die". When Bjorn is destroyed every Space Wolves Unit within 12" becomes furious charge, fearless and hate the unit, charakter or vehicle that destroyed him
> 
> Wolf Guard
> Pack Leaders are now entries in the Units like Squad Leaders in other Armies. Still no teleport for Terminators
> 
> Grey Hunters
> Close Combat Weapons are now a option that replace the Bolter, 5p cheaper
> 
> Blood Claws
> 3p cheaper
> 
> Long Fangs
> Can't take Rhinos as dedicaded Transports


so you know all is well nothing special 



> via Voice of the Chaos Gods on Faeit 212
> Harald Deathwolf makes Thunderwolf Cavalry to troops


WAIT WHAT!!!!
this sounds to good to be true. Thunderwolf Cavalry getting objective secured? id played that army right now


----------



## scscofield

I think I just over dosed on salt.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

revilo44 said:


> Wolf Guard
> Pack Leaders are now entries in the Units like Squad Leaders in other Armies. Still no teleport for Terminators
> 
> Grey Hunters
> Close Combat Weapons are now a option that replace the Bolter, 5p cheaper


These'll certainly nerf the best troop choice in the game if it turns out to be true.

A maxed out BC pack for 45 pts less does make them a bit more viable though.


----------



## scscofield

The TWC troops, free Ragnar, and no rhinos for LF is what I find so salty. The rest seems to fit into what GW has been doing.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I would be all over a TW troop army. I'm gonna assume that Deathwolf would do something like Canis and make fenrisian wolves supernumerary troops as well. They could have just promoted Canis to a WL to do all this, but we'd have been stuck with that shit mini. Maybe Deathwolf will get a mini of his own.

No mention of the mythical MC previously rumoured though.


----------



## mcmuffin

GW can get bent taking away the CCW from grey hunters, it's what makes them worth having. I'll wait and see the fez before making judgements


----------



## neferhet

From Faeit 212:
"via Voice of the Chaos Gods on Faeit 212
new space Wolves Codex content:

Sagas
They are now Warlord Traits like other armies with the difference that you can choose them without to roll dices

HQ Units
Like 3rd Edition; One HQ per 750p

Logan Grimnar
Lord of War, may take Two Warlord Traits, make Wolf Guard Packs to troops

Ragnar Blackmane
When all Units in the detachment take Drop Pods as dedicated Transport, Ragnar will be free. Your Army may only take Unites with an Drop Pod option.

Canis Wolfborn
No longer in the Codex

Harald Deathwolf
New Character, replace the generic Wolf Lord on Thunderwolf, make Thunderwolf Cavalry to Troops

Bjorn the Fell-Handed
Now a Lord of War, becomes "it will not die". When Bjorn is destroyed every Space Wolves Unit within 12" becomes furious charge, fearless and hate the unit, charakter or vehicle that destroyed him

Wolf Guard
Pack Leaders are now entries in the Units like Squad Leaders in other Armies. Still no teleport for Terminators

Grey Hunters
Close Combat Weapons are now a option that replace the Bolter, 5p cheaper

Blood Claws
3p cheaper

Long Fangs
Can't take Rhinos as dedicaded Transports"
__________________


----------



## scscofield

That was posted about 5 posts ago


----------



## mcmuffin

Hold on, so grey hunters are 5p cheaper than what exactly? what does that even mean?


----------



## scscofield

Per hunter, so they would be 10 a pop, 100 pts for 10.


----------



## mcmuffin

scscofield said:


> Per hunter, so they would be 10 a pop, 100 pts for 10.


I can deal with that. And blood claws for 12 points? They'd want to be very good if they're two more expensive than Hunters


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

mcmuffin said:


> I can deal with that. And blood claws for 12 points? They'd want to be very good if they're two more expensive than Hunters


I believe hunters are now 10 a pop to be basic Tac marines without the joys of as many bonuses. like the CCWs.


----------



## gen.ahab

(Looks at all his Grey Hunters modeled with bolters and CCW's) Well fuck me sideways.


----------



## mcmuffin

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> I believe hunters are now 10 a pop to be basic Tac marines without the joys of as many bonuses. like the CCWs.


Counter attack, ATSKNF and whatever other options are there would suggest that they're still going to be decent. 10 point power armour is what we're looking at here

I'll still reserve judgement though


----------



## The Sturk

This rumor doesn't sound right to me.

Why would a Wolf Guard cost only 1 point more than a Fire Warrior when it is better than said Fire Warrior in every way except base weapon?


----------



## Zerodyme619

Grey Hunter being that cheap sound very fishy to me.
I got the Stormclaw box and made a quick calculation with the (still) current SW Codex, and I think the Hunters are actually more expensive than they would be if taken like that from the 'dex. Granted, it could be that Plasmaguns etc are more expensive and the base cost went down. Or the Units in the Box are no exactly priced like in the Dex (Some of the Ork units are off by 5 pts or so). Still, that rumor sound too cheap.
Btw, the Grey Hunters from Stormclaw also do not have CCWs, only Bolters and Pistols.

Also, I have not seen this rumor in the Forums yet, so: (via Faeit212)
There is a new Space Wolf flyer coming next week, that comes with two options. Space Wolves are here with a new flyers that look capable of competing with the Stormraven.

via an anonymous source in Faeit 212
It will come in 2 versions:
First - 215 points
One - assault transport with TL hell frost cannon
Two fire modes:
- s6 ap3, blast, then it forces a Str test. If the test is failed, the enemy dies
- s8 ap1 , heavy 1 - rest is the same
16 models capacity
Heavy Bolters with MMelta or Skyhammer Option
Second: 220 points
6 models capacity
Hell frost cannon (the same as above)
Storm Strike missile
Both flyers have Machine Spirit and Ceramite plating.

The model will cost as much as a storm raven.
Please remember that this is still a rumor. 

And then: "Confirmation" from another source:
via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
The Stormfang Gunship has the look of half of a Caestus Assault Ram, and is on the cover of next week's White Dwarf. The previous rumors really list out its abilities well. It comes with a Helfrost Destructor, two twin-linked heavy bolters, two stormstrike missiles and ceramite plating, with power of the machine spirit.

Heavy bolter upgrades to skyhammer missile launcher or two twin linked multi-meltas
stormstrike missiles can be upgraded to a twin linked lascannon.

Helfrost Destructor
Dispersed 24" S6 AP3 Hvy1, Helfrost, Large Blast
Focused 24" S8 AP1, Hvy1, Helfrost, Lance

Stormstrike Missile 72" S8 AP2 hvy1 Concussive one shot only




http://natfka.blogspot.de/2014/07/space-wolves-are-here-new-flyers.html

http://natfka.blogspot.de/2014/07/the-new-stormfang-gunship.html


----------



## maximus2467

BEST DAY EVER!!!!!!! This would be awesome!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Sixteen model capacity? Looks like a better way to get that maxed BC squad with WP in to the fight than a crusader. That's if they can still take up to 15 in a squad.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

I wonder what slot that flyer will take up, it looks like a HS choice, but I really hope it finds its way to DT. >.>


----------



## bitsandkits

Another different flyer??? Sweet baby jesus, really pleased for new stuff


----------



## Zerodyme619

Seems like the Hour of the Wolf is neigh, as more and more infos are coming and we have some details on rules, again from Faeit212:

Please remember that these are rumors.

via an must remain anonymous source on Faeit 212
Your information on space wolves main units is a bit off.

Grey Hunters are not cheaper, they are still 15/model.

They come with Bolter, Bolt Pistol, grenades, ATSKNF, Counter Attack and Acute Senses.

They can have one model upgraded to a Wolf Guard, for +10 points, who gets +1Ld/attack and access to wargear. (Same as veteran sergeants, except that if not taken, there isn't a "character" in the unit the way normal sergeants are).

They can take 1 special weapon, or 2 at 10 man. They are limited only to special weapons and not heavy as per normal. They pay the same points as space marines now, not a discount and not a free one at 10.

They can also take plasma pistols at 1 per 5 in addition to special weapons.

They can swap their bolter for a chainsword at no cost, on a model-by-model basis, and it specifies that it must also be represented on the model.

Wolf banners are still in, but aren't as good and cost 15 points not 10.

Bloodclaws are 13 points per model, minimum 5 up to 20. Similar as above for upgrades. Unlike what's in stormclaw, if you upgrade a Bloodclaw to a Wolf Guard he gets +1 WS and BS (to take him to 4/4). They have rage now instead of their former +d3 attacks on the charge.

Wolf Guard terminators are now an entry, as are Wolf Guard non terminators, so no mixing and matching. No more pack leader separating of Wolf Guard to join other squads. Just upgrades in unit.

While I'm sure that a lot of people will be flipping over the loss of certain iconic character elements for space wolves, the new stuff in the book isn't just "Wolf This" "Wolf That" and they still remain sufficiently divergent from normal marines, with points costs that are now in line with them. Though I won't deny that they definitely were toned down in a lot of ways (that they weren't really overpowered in by any real means) they have been compensated for by gaining access to things like space marine AA tanks, a new flyer and some really nifty formations.

Logan Grimnar and Bjorn are Lords of War.


----------



## maximus2467

Pray elaborate on said nifty formations


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Zerodyme619 said:


> They can swap their bolter for a chainsword at no cost, on a model-by-model basis, and it specifies that it must also be represented on the model.


this sounds like a very annoying specification for space wolves. as the kit allows you to actually equip the models with bolters and chainswords. this rule could effectively have asshole GW heads claiming those models invalid because you cant have both at the same time anymore apparently.

especially where they are not releasing a new kit


----------



## scscofield

They also would not be able to reuse all those painted mini photos from prior dexs


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

scscofield said:


> They also would not be able to reuse all those painted mini photos from prior dexs


no I dont think that the guys at GW HQ care. im talking about the red and black shirt peons they hire. who rarely know more then "buy spaac mareens" the ones who are very "strict" in their views on how things are played in "their" store. im sure you know the type at the official GW stores, the ones that have us usually playing at third party stores instead?


----------



## Wookiepelt

They are comin'... :grin:
(Pre-orders from Sat 26th July, giving us a 2nd August release)


----------



## maximus2467

Saturday?!? Is that for the release though or just for a mention in white dwarf


----------



## bitsandkits

maximus2467 said:


> Saturday?!? Is that for the release though or just for a mention in white dwarf


thats when the pre orders and white dwarf will be released.


----------



## Wookiepelt

... and I'm away out of country in a remote location with bugger-all internet access from 1-9 Aug... bummer!!!


----------



## revilo44

I WAS RIGHT :laugh:

sorry, anyway i cant wait for this new dex and new wovely models,


----------



## Wookiepelt

... and there is this... the Stormfang Gunship... Wolfie Fliers!!!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Wookiepelt said:


> ... and there is this... the Stormfang Gunship... Wolfie Fliers!!!


Geez! and we all complained that the storm raven was a brick with wings!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

That rumour want kidding when it said it was half an assault ram. I'm all for suspension of disbelief in this scifi setting, but at least a nod towards the fundamentals of aerodynamics would have been nice. That is quite possibly the least imaginative thing they've done yet. I think I'll just convert a storm raven.

EDIT: I gave out about it being ugly and said I'd use a SR. Reminds of my teen discos. Find the ugliest chick in the room, and try it on with her slightly less ugly mate.


----------



## Wookiepelt

... and swiftly followed by the troop-carrying variant... the Stormwolf...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'm gonna assume the turret behind the cockpit is the new ice-cannon-hell-freeze-frosty-balls thing. 

I thought it'd be bigger.


----------



## maximus2467

No I think that's the long blue veiny shaft thing that's running along the length of it in the first pic


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

on reflection both versions look a lot like the forge world Caestus Assault ram crossed with a storm talon, which I find interesting. I predict there fluff will make them out to be space assault craft built to smash into ships (hence being brick shaped won't matter) but are often used to support ground ops anyway because, 41st millennium, amiright? 


secondly: the storm fang looks like it has a titanic gun in it. you can see it's muzzle coming out the front, but it runs almost the length of the box hull ending just in front of the cockpit. here's hoping it acts like a A-10.


----------



## Wookiepelt

This is what I've seen on my club's page:



> Space Wolf Flyer
> It will come in 2 versions:
> First - 215 points
> One - assault transport with TL hell frost cannon
> Two fire modes:
> - s6 ap3, blast, then it forces a Str test. If the test is failed, the enemy dies
> - s8 ap1 , heavy 1 - rest is the same
> 16 models capacity
> Heavy Bolters with MMelta or Skyhammer Option
> Second: 220 points
> 6 models capacity
> Hell frost cannon (the same as above)
> Storm Strike missile
> Both flyers have Machine Spirit and Ceramite plating.
> 
> The model will cost as much as a storm raven...
> 
> ...The Stormfang Gunship has the look of half of a Caestus Assault Ram, and is on the cover of next week's White Dwarf. The previous rumors really list out its abilities well. It comes with a Helfrost Destructor, two twin-linked heavy bolters, two stormstrike missiles and ceramite plating, with power of the machine spirit.
> 
> Heavy bolter upgrades to skyhammer missile launcher or two twin linked multi-meltas
> stormstrike missiles can be upgraded to a twin linked lascannon.
> 
> Helfrost Destructor
> Dispersed 24" S6 AP3 Hvy1, Helfrost, Large Blast
> Focused 24" S8 AP1, Hvy1, Helfrost, Lance
> 
> Stormstrike Missile 72" S8 AP2 hvy1 Concussive one shot only


----------



## Haskanael

a battering ram with jets, I am unimpressed.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

maximus2467 said:


> No I think that's the long blue veiny shaft thing that's running along the length of it in the first pic


It wasn't just me that had that image then. Good.:wink:

That's actually the hellfrost destructor. The small one is the hellfrost cannon.



dragonkingofthestars said:


> I predict there fluff will make them out to be space assault craft built to smash into ships


The fluff is there in the article. It's supposed to be like a Fenrisian/viking long boat. It drops off the troops and gives covering fire. No mention of ramming anything.

It does say that the pilots helmet is the same as the old Iron Priest helmet, so that could be used for making your own plastic IP.


----------



## mcmuffin

I don't mind the appearance of it too much, but the whole idea of space wolves having fliers still doesn't quite sit right with me. I just hope you can take one as a dedicated transport. The helfrost weapons seem good, large AP3 S6 blasts are always nice, and being able to take down big things, potentially at least, with a strength test or die ( like jaws of the world wolf) is pretty cool. I'm hoping njal gets a revamp for his storm powers, he had potential but the wording of the rule coupled with his price screwed him over a lot.


----------



## scscofield

The flyer can be moded to look better, pretty sure the fluff had crap about them taking thunderhawks thru canyons for thrills. Honestly more interested in what changes are coming army elwide.


----------



## mcmuffin

scscofield said:


> The flyer can be moded to look better, pretty sure the fluff had crap about them taking thunderhawks thru canyons for thrills. Honestly more interested in what changes are coming army elwide.


True, and the Ragnar blackmane books have him teleporting all over the place. Ragnar needs to go get some groceries *teleports*. Ragnar is meeting a friend for coffee *teleports* 

I hope they keep Space Wolves suitably unique, i'll be a bit gutted if they do take away the CCW from Grey Hunters, it's both unfluffy and makes them worse than Tactical squads since they can't have a heavy weapon and can't combat squad. I can see long fangs taking a nerf to be 4 heavy weapons in the unit rather than 5, which would be a shame. I'm very excited for the new codex, but i'm pretty anxious as well. If all of my grey hunters and long fangs are rendered obsolete by new shinies then I don't know if I can find the time, patience and money to play 40k


----------



## scscofield

Seems to be the response each codex. Prices and devaluation of old models/builds. I am still sticking around because my playgroup isn't cutthroat competitive. New stuff filters slowly into the group.


----------



## Zerodyme619

I think the loss of the CCW for GreyHunters is almost certain. The unit in the Stormclaw box comes with Bolter & pistol and no CCW, if that is any indication. 

To be honest, I am not really that concerned with this "loss". Yeah, they cannot Combat-Squad or take heavy weapons, but they have the chance to take many plas-weapons (2 Guns & 2 Pistols) and Countercharge is still a situational but awesome USR.
They just shouldn't be the Be all, End all super marines, that have every other SM Player go "I wish my tactical marines would be GreyHunters!1!".
So yeah, still looking forward to the 'dex. Rumors seem to fall in line with the last few Codex releases, bringing recent books to a similar level.

And seriously, as a primary DarkAngels player, this all seems like complaining at a very high level to me


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Cheap version of the caestus assault ram!


----------



## scscofield

That was my first thought, I figure they will price it in a way that using two of them to make the ram would end up costing what the ram does


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

it actually does not look that bad, i mean its stupidly blocky, but all spaac mareens shit is. I actually kinda like it.

Edit: oh any idea of which slot its taking up yet?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Caestus is a flying land raider, it's a beast of a flying vehicle.


----------



## Tawa

Khorne's Fist said:


> I thought it'd be bigger.


You sound like my other half :cray:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Tawa said:


> You sound like my other half


Don't beat yourself up. Four inches is more than enough for any man.


----------



## mayegelt

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/07/news-space-wolves-re-release-confirmed.html

Seem to have the rules there... Lots of nice piccys on Grot Orderly as well including the stats pages.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

so in other words, in a couple weeks ill be deciding if ill go back to space wolves, or sell them off completely.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

I also feel that the stormwolf is looking to be far superior to the stormfang.

the fang seems to lose the turreted cannon and 10 carrying capacity, to put a fixed "destructor" through the center of the hull, which only adds the lance special rule to the model? and you have to pay 5 more points for it? i seriously need to see all the rules to this new flyer but i doubt anyone will do stormfangs if this is the case, everyone will just run the 16 transport capacity.


----------



## maximus2467

Does seem a little daft, only reason to take the gunship variant would be if your regular opponent fielded land raiders or monoliths in large numbers


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

scscofield said:


> That was my first thought, I figure they will price it in a way that using two of them to make the ram would end up costing what the ram does


actually, it would depend on how you converted it into a ram. really, I think with a bit of plasticard ill be able to turn one of those kits from what it is now, into a SW ram, and if the new codex doesnt completely turn me off from playing, I probably will do that even... i love the SW designs they threw all over it, but it really does not look very "aerodynamic" so even if I get it, its going to have some conversions done to make it look more... friendly towards gravity and atmosphere.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

maximus2467 said:


> Does seem a little daft, only reason to take the gunship variant would be if your regular opponent fielded land raiders or monoliths in large numbers


even then. the basic set up you can pay 20 points for TWO twin-linked Multi Meltas on each side, with an already established twinlinked las cannon and "hellfrost cannon" so this beast will be able to fly onto the field and decimate atleast one tank your opponent controls instantly, and likely a few others after if they do not take it down immediately.


----------



## mayegelt

Still looks to me like a way to make a load of people ally in space wolf vehicles to their marine army. No doubt Blood Angels will get a copy as well. Meaning all the normal space marines will miss out on it without allies, just like Dark Angels don't get Centurions, or these flyers... /cry...


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

ooo idea. buy 3 "stormwolf / stormfang" kits, build two assault ramp carrier stormwolfs, then build a "ceatus stormfang" out of the third kit + the extras from the first two kits, mainly the two large cannons on each side muhahahahaha.


----------



## mayegelt

At least as a flyer it will arrive late to game, so it wont be overly powerful if it doesn't turn up till turn 2-3 unless it is on a skyshield.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

mayegelt said:


> At least as a flyer it will arrive late to game, so it wont be overly powerful if it doesn't turn up till turn 2-3 unless it is on a skyshield.


yes, its not going to insta wipe out the enemies forces due to it being a flyer, but like a lot of flyers, coming in later into the game could also be an advantage.

I also enjoy playing big games (2.5k + in points, to apocalypse levels) which having a flyer or two like these would be amazing.

I really hope the SAMs are given to the longfangs.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> even if I get it, its going to have some conversions done to make it look more... friendly towards gravity and atmosphere.


some advice: I think an easy way to do that would be to attach a pair of engines to the front, bout where forward 'wings' are so it looks less like a flyer, and more like a drop shop, say like this.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

dragonkingofthestars said:


> some advice: I think an easy way to do that would be to attach a pair of engines to the front, bout where forward 'wings' are so it looks less like a flyer, and more like a drop shop, say like this.


thats not a bad thought at all, but with the design the way it is, I would probably re-arrange the back 'wings' to look wider (probably replace the small wings with bigger ones, turn the duel engines from Vertical to horizontal, and add a couple of smaller engines near the forward "wings", but really, all my plans require me to see exactly how they have divided each piece up to make it on the sprues haha.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

That flying shit is the ugliest thing I have ever had to look at. It has the attitude of the F4 (Flying Brick no shit, that is what we called it) giving the impression that with enough thrust, anything can fly. For fucks sakes they could have helped it out with vector thrusting or even like the Thunder Guppy with it having VTOL (Vertical Take Off & Landing) ... but that thing ... it makes me want to die like Hitler ... of lead poisoning.


----------



## revilo44

I don't mind it to be honest, but It does look like it's gonna fall forward while going though the air, and the space wolves in it are fall out of it the front 


It looks better from this angle I think 












> Via a comment on Faeit212
> Space Marine Flyers are like women: if they look good on the surface, they have terrible personalities (rules), and vice-versa





> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> Codex cover shows an Warrior with Bolter and an primitive looking power sword.


----------



## bitsandkits

i dont see the issue, its got repulsor plates underneath so it can work like a landspeeder and has jets to move it forward, the wings will most likely for steering/stabilization, if anything its one of the most correct looking space marine flyers they have produced.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I just read the description of it's weapons and I'm like "we get it, they like the cold".


----------



## Haskanael

bitsandkits said:


> i dont see the issue, its got repulsor plates underneath so it can work like a landspeeder and has jets to move it forward, the wings will most likely for steering/stabilization, if anything its one of the most correct looking space marine flyers they have produced.


you make a very good point there, I had not realy noticed the repulsor plates myself yet o-o


----------



## elmir

Pfff, why wait for the release. I already converted one:


----------



## Nacho libre

elmir said:


> Pfff, why wait for the release. I already converted one:


*gigglesnort* thanks, here have some rep.:laugh:


----------



## nowherewefeartotread

I just had an interesting conversation with a friend who works for GW.... Lets be clear I'm a BA player so this doesn't interest me but thought you guys might like to know. Apparently there are rumours flying around GW that the video posted on their site for the SW release could have a hidden message.

The message at the start of the video says "the wolf time" now I'm not up on fluff for SW but there are whispers that something Leman Russ came out with before his disappearance was that he would return for "the wolf time". Take with a big old heap of salt but there are rumours they could have a new Lord of War choice also. Probably a pack of rubbish but as I say it came from a GW staff member so thought I'd share.


----------



## scscofield




----------



## Nacho libre

scscofield said:


>


*sniff* I love the internet.:cray:


----------



## mcmuffin

nowherewefeartotread said:


> I just had an interesting conversation with a friend who works for GW.... Lets be clear I'm a BA player so this doesn't interest me but thought you guys might like to know. Apparently there are rumours flying around GW that the video posted on their site for the SW release could have a hidden message.
> 
> The message at the start of the video says "the wolf time" now I'm not up on fluff for SW but there are whispers that something Leman Russ came out with before his disappearance was that he would return for "the wolf time". Take with a big old heap of salt but there are rumours they could have a new Lord of War choice also. Probably a pack of rubbish but as I say it came from a GW staff member so thought I'd share.


Well if Leman Russ is in the codex then I can deal with shitty grey hunters. 

Also, Logan Grimnar is 'no longer available' on the GW uk website, which suggests to me that an updated model is imminent. Hopefully ragnar will get one too, because that model is a disgrace.


----------



## nowherewefeartotread

mcmuffin said:


> Well if Leman Russ is in the codex then I can deal with shitty grey hunters.


I really can't see them getting Russ, that would mean Thraka from the Ork Dex would have to be on level pegging with a Primarch? As I said just putting the rumour out as I know how much we like them! :grin:


----------



## scscofield

The FW Primarches are all LoW slots in the FoC


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

nowherewefeartotread said:


> I really can't see them getting Russ, that would mean Thraka from the Ork Dex would have to be on level pegging with a Primarch? As I said just putting the rumour out as I know how much we like them! :grin:


maybe they meant the tank, weren't there rumors way back about a relic tank for the wolves?


----------



## mcmuffin

I have two exterminators from when we could take them in the SW codex. I'd love to break them out again (and no, not ally them in or anything, i want them in my SW force)


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

mcmuffin said:


> I have two exterminators from when we could take them in the SW codex. I'd love to break them out again (and no, not ally them in or anything, i want them in my SW force)


agreed, i thought about making IG allies for years after they removed that.


----------



## gen.ahab

GW will never put a primarch in a codex. Why? You would need to move up the galactic clock, and there's a greater chance of me getting a BJ from a SI cover girl than that. That being said, a man can hope.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Isn't the wolf time just another name for the End of times, the Rhana Dandra, that new ork end battle etc?


----------



## Haskanael

Words_of_Truth said:


> Isn't the wolf time just another name for the End of times, the Rhana Dandra, that new ork end battle etc?


yes, yes it is


----------



## Wookiepelt

Maybe we get to include the 13th Company as a special elite detachment (like the LotD)?!?


----------



## Haskanael

Wookiepelt said:


> Maybe we get to include the 13th Company as a special elite detachment (like the LotD)?!?


that would be awesome but I would hope they would bring out some good minis for that


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Wookiepelt said:


> Maybe we get to include the 13th Company as a special elite detachment (like the LotD)?!?


if they came out with some kickass 13th company werewolves in power armor.... yeah that might be another reason to stay. 

Im still on the fence if im going to sell my large SW army, or if im going to keep it and continue to play. regardless this codex release will cause one of them.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

They had 13th company wulfen in power armour already, they came out during a campaign.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Words_of_Truth said:


> They had 13th company wulfen in power armour already, they came out during a campaign.


yeah, i remember those models, they were shit and metal, and they dont have them being produced anymore. if they give us awesome new models (hoping to the gods they are plastic with options) it would be a reason to continue to play.

and I mean they are an integral part of the armies fluff, so the "wolf time being near" could signify them being added in the new dex... now im actually anxious for this weekend to find out


----------



## mcmuffin

Something new via a badly translated spanish source on BOLS


> "Quietly await the right time, relentless, cunning and crafty hunters to curb their impetuous fellow sharp claws like steel. The giant wolf who accompanies his master sniffs the air, savoring the smell of impending bite. No fear overwhelms you, have nothing to do with the invaders they face, everything has been planned. The cold air in your lungs, the frost in his hair and his breath comes to life in this frozen wasteland while awaiting the signal. The horn sounds and howl like a roaring wave feeding the fear in their enemies. Quick and lethal, eager to prove his worth to battle rush downhill. Rugen together as brothers fight side by side and tonight, live or die, will celebrate the battle that now have been called."


Sounds like the massive monstrous creature we've heard about. Great White Bear or a Blackmane wolf maybe?


----------



## gen.ahab

Honestly, I don't think thunderwolves get large enough to be monstrous creatures. Considering that, I'm hoping for a troll. If it can give me an excuse to field my Mountain King, I'm all for it.


----------



## Tawa

scscofield said:


>


DAD....!? :shok:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

That flyer looks extremely ugly by those images. However like most things GW I imagine it looks much better in the flesh.

On the same note could GW hire me to take their photos instead? I'm pretty sure at this point I could take better images than the current person.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Stephen_Newman said:


> That flyer looks extremely ugly by those images. However like most things GW I imagine it looks much better in the flesh.
> 
> On the same note could GW hire me to take their photos instead? I'm pretty sure at this point I could take better images than the current person.


they always do it in the same pose, and it also has to do with the paintjobs. sometimes a different paint job makes them look a thousand times better.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The more I look at it the more it's growing on me. As someone pointed out on another board, it looks like a WWII landing craft.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Have you guys not seen the Caestus assault ram from forgeworld?


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Words_of_Truth said:


> Have you guys not seen the Caestus assault ram from forgeworld?


I have, I love that thing. this is only half of it though and its lack of width makes it look much more bricky.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Latest from BoLS.



> Rumor reliability: Medium-Low, coming from both known and unknown sources
> 
> August 2nd: Stormwolf/StormFang Combo-kit
> August 9th: Dreadnought/Bjorn Combo-kit (includes new "freeze/cold" cannon and DCCW weapons)
> August 16th:
> - WolfLord (Frost axe/pistol)
> - IronPriest (Servo-harness w "freeze/cold" weapon, T-hammer, pistol)
> August 23rd:
> - Codex Space Wolves
> - Artbook
> August 24th:
> - Long Fangs ("freeze/cold" cannons)
> - Rune Priest (Termy, (helmet/bare heads) Force staff, SB)


----------



## Einherjar667

Art book eh? This whole release looks very interesting.


----------



## mcmuffin

If long fangs can take those helfrost cannons that the StormyWolfFangIceThunder Flyer can take i may be a little bit excited. AP3 blasts EVERYWHERE. Somehow I doubt it though, 15 of those every turn screams overpowered to me. I am interested to see if there are any other variants of these 'freeze' guns however.


----------



## mayegelt

Just because they live on a cold planet I don't see why they have cold weapons... it seems rather like space wolves went to bizarro land and decided that having weapons that keep them warm was stupid so lets just overload the icecube maker and pour them down peoples shirts and trousers.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

mayegelt said:


> Just because they live on a cold planet I don't see why they have cold weapons... it seems rather like space wolves went to bizarro land and decided that having weapons that keep them warm was stupid so lets just overload the icecube maker and pour them down peoples shirts and trousers.


the same reason that the salamanders who live on a stupidly hot planet love flamers and meltas.


----------



## maximus2467

In all fairness why would you use a weapon to keep you warm? Surely that's why they get issued the emperors finest long johns?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

First they start riding wolves and now they start using Mr Freeze weapons.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The hellfrost rule seems a bit lame, but on the whole it's pretty nice armament for a transport. Upgrade the bolters to MMs, and you could kill enough armour in a turn to make it's points back.


----------



## scscofield

Heh I see lots of SW ally lists in the near future

Edit: I think I will glue my LRC to a flying base.


----------



## MidnightSun

Helfrost seems a fairly reasonable rule. It's not amazing, by any means, but the small chance to punk a Character or Monstrous Creature is a nice little addition.


----------



## mayegelt

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> the same reason that the salamanders who live on a stupidly hot planet love flamers and meltas.


They would have very heat resistant armouring though. If you cant stand the heat, get out of the kitchen


----------



## Tawa

scscofield said:


> Edit: I think I will glue my LRC to a flying base.


This could work...... :laugh:


----------



## afnolte

maximus2467 said:


> In all fairness why would you use a weapon to keep you warm? Surely that's why they get issued the emperors finest long johns?


Why would they need to be issued those? The furballs grow their our damn long johns.


----------



## scscofield

They are into Butt hair Mohawks


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Edit: after looking at the sprues.... why would GW make two seperate entries for the same kit?


----------



## ntaw

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> why would GW make two seperate entries for the same kit?


They've been doing that all over the place in (what I think is) an attempt to make it easier for our less informed relatives to point and click instead of guessing at which tank/unit come in the box at gift-giving time.


----------



## Einherjar667

ntaw said:


> They've been doing that all over the place in (what I think is) an attempt to make it easier for our less informed relatives to point and click instead of guessing at which tank/unit come in the box at gift-giving time.



Tried and proven.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

now that we have a 360 view of the flyer though, what are peoples thoughts?


----------



## scscofield

It still is a flying brick. Trolling the GW site I notice Logain is gone from the listing though.


----------



## locustgate

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> now that we have a 360 view of the flyer though, what are peoples thoughts?


They look like flying bricks.....but COOL flying bricks, pun partially intended. They look more like hover crafts than aircraft. The fighter craft looks like it is built more for ground support than air superiority and it has an OBVIOUS blind spot that ANY pilot, even some poor sow that just got shoved into a cockpit will notice.


----------



## scscofield

Looks like they failed to thread the needle with those thunderhawk canyon runs and decided to shove a engine on the back of the remains


----------



## locustgate

scscofield said:


> Looks like they failed to thread the needle with those thunderhawk canyon runs and decided to shove a engine on the back of the remains


The troop transport could pass, I could see it easily being a battering ram.....the fighter......no...just...no I could easily see the only way it could survive a second is if it's pilot has super human reflexes......if you ignore whether or not it could possibly fly.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

locustgate said:


> The troop transport could pass, I could see it easily being a battering ram.....the fighter......no...just...no I could easily see the only way it could survive a second is if it's pilot has super human reflexes......if you ignore whether or not it could possibly fly.


the sad part is the "fighter" is less equipped then the Transport if rumors are true.

you lose twinlinked cannon for a non twinlinked decimator or whatever its called that has lance or is a large blast. it really is not all that great comparatively, especially for its extra cost.


----------



## gen.ahab

locustgate said:


> The troop transport could pass, I could see it easily being a battering ram.....the fighter......no...just...no I could easily see the only way it could survive a second is if it's pilot has super human reflexes......if you ignore whether or not it could possibly fly.


In a world where an undead, immortal emperor conquered most of the galaxy using 20 entirely different clones created using magical juju 'stolen' from magical space juju gods, where green fungus monkeys and elven gimps do battle against 8 foot tall super solders with 2 hearts and 3 lungs, and blue tuna-cow men fight giant uber bugs…. you question the ability of a brick to fly? 

I think it looks awesome.


----------



## Ravion

It honestly looks like something an ork would use.


----------



## elmir

The first thing I noticed with the new more detailed shots: I don't think this will be an easy to magnetise job... Someone will figure it out, but not straightforward with the completely different front ends. 

Looks wise, it's not too bad. GW thinks it's onto a winner with their "unofficial leaks" coming a week before the release. But the crap angles/bad picture quality only provide more ammo for the people who don't like the model (or GW in general) to bitch about. This is a good example. Just as the stormraven was viewed as a bad model, but it's grown on me. 

Personally I like the transporter best. The big nose mounted cannon just comes across as way more awkward.


----------



## bitsandkits

It looks exactly how it should, it shares loads of features with other marine craft, which like it or not is to be brick like, but its that really the essence of marine design to be square and blunt instruments, guard and ork craft are more "real" looking and the other stuff is alien.
Doesnt mean anyone has to like it but it looks right in my eyes, if they had produced a sleek design that looked capable of flight people would bitch because it was marine looking enough.
"GW damned if they do damned if the dont since 1975"


----------



## maximus2467

I really like it, looks steely and threatening, just like I'd expect


----------



## locustgate

gen.ahab said:


> In a world where an undead, immortal emperor conquered most of the galaxy using 20 entirely different clones created using magical juju 'stolen' from magical space juju gods, where green fungus monkeys and elven gimps do battle against 8 foot tall super solders with 2 hearts and 3 lungs, and blue tuna-cow men fight giant uber bugs…. you question the ability of a brick to fly?
> 
> I think it looks awesome.


I don't question if a brick can fly, hell I can make a brick fly, I question whether or not the flying brick could win in a dog fight.....which it looks like it can't, So many blind spots, it relies solely on guns, and seems to rely on it's pilot being a super human, instead of its design aiding the pilot it hampers him..


----------



## maximus2467

He may have a plethora of scanners, radars and sensors to help him, think more Star Trek, less Battle of Britain, and of course you can't discount the power of the machine spirit


Plus, it's a model........


----------



## locustgate

maximus2467 said:


> He may have a plethora of scanners, radars and sensors to help him, think more Star Trek, less Battle of Britain, and of course you can't discount the power of the machine spirit
> 
> 
> Plus, it's a model........


Ok putting that asid he still has a major weapons blind spot, he has a D cannon and missiles.... I don't believe dcannons are rapid fire weapons, they may be great at taking out slow moving ground enemies, but we're talking about a god damn dog fight, unless this star fox, where people fly at leisure speed, I doubt he will have enough time to lock onto an enemy, charge, and fire is gun before someone in a better fighter blows him from the sky. The thing is less a jet fighter and more an AC-130


----------



## Brother Cato

Hi there. I don't know if any of this has been said beforehand, but the White Dwarf Weekly has been dropping some not-so-subtle hints that it may well be the Dreadnaught/Bjorn Combi-Kit as expected.

What isn't so expected however is this little snippit from the White Dwarf:



> In the wake of the Horus Heresy, the Imperium lay in ruins, shattered by the carnage wrought by the Traitor Legions. Determined to prevent such a catastrophe from ever occurring again, Roboute Guilliman of the Ultramarines insisted that the strength of the Legions be divided into smaller forces, known as Chapters, so that no one man could ever command the unstoppable power of a whole Legion once again. While some accepted his wisdom readily, others railed against it. For the Space Wolves, there was no real decision to be made, for the Sons of Russ lacked the numbers of their brother Legions and so remained intact, retaining the same structure as they had at their founding - 13 Great Companies, each with their own Lord. In the long years since then, tragedy has befallen the 13th Company, but 12 remain until this day, each an incredible fighting force roughly equal in strength to a Codex Chapter's Battle Company.


Now I'll admit my Space Wolves fluff knowledge is rusty, but aren't they one of the few Marine chapters actually closer to Legion strength right now? Not to mention I don't recall them taking extreme casualties during the Heresy (in part because the only conflict I know of they partook in was the Burning of Prospero), and that the Salamanders and Raven Guard - who had similar if not greater problems, mind - would go on to have Chapters (even if the Salamanders ones are only guessed at).

I have a disturbing feeling if this isn't true or if something has changed, we're going to see some retconning the likes of which not even the Grey Knights have ever seen.

Then again - like I said - my Space Wolves knowledge is rusty, so I could just be misinterpreting the above passage as "suddenly, the Space Wolves adopt the Codex like everyone else seems to be doing!".

If I'm wrong, feel free to correct me or ignore. I'd rather not propagate info that turns out to be incorrect.


----------



## locustgate

Brother Cato said:


> Hi there. I don't know if any of this has been said beforehand, but the White Dwarf Weekly has been dropping some not-so-subtle hints that it may well be the Dreadnaught/Bjorn Combi-Kit as expected.
> 
> What isn't so expected however is this little snippit from the White Dwarf:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'll admit my Space Wolves fluff knowledge is rusty, but aren't they one of the few Marine chapters actually closer to Legion strength right now? Not to mention I don't recall them taking extreme casualties during the Heresy (in part because the only conflict I know of they partook in was the Burning of Prospero), and that the Salamanders and Raven Guard - who had similar if not greater problems, mind - would go on to have Chapters (even if the Salamanders ones are only guessed at).
> 
> I have a disturbing feeling if this isn't true or if something has changed, we're going to see some retconning the likes of which not even the Grey Knights have ever seen.
> 
> Then again - like I said - my Space Wolves knowledge is rusty, so I could just be misinterpreting the above passage as "suddenly, the Space Wolves adopt the Codex like everyone else seems to be doing!".
> 
> If I'm wrong, feel free to correct me or ignore. I'd rather not propagate info that turns out to be incorrect.


Actually unless the BT fluff changed, then the Black templars are intact closer to legion strength, as each fleet is about the size of a chapter, though it can range wildly.


----------



## Brother Cato

locustgate said:


> Actually unless the BT fluff changed, then the Black templars are intact closer to legion strength, as each fleet is about the size of a chapter, though it can range wildly.


I know the BT's were one such Chapter. However, I recall hearing from somewhere the Wolves and Grey Knights were also equal to this.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

They suffered massive casualties on Prospero. They lost more fighting the Alpha Legion, and it looks like they are preparing to take the fight to Horus's very own flag ship, which I'm sure would be a brutal encounter. 

Each company size varies wildly, and there may actually be more than 12 companies, because if one has gone missing for long enough they raise another one. The missing company could eventually turn up though. 

It is wrong on the point of not splitting after the Heresy though. They founded the ill fated Wolf Brothers.


----------



## Brother Cato

Khorne's Fist said:


> They suffered massive casualties on Prospero. They lost more fighting the Alpha Legion, and it looks like they are preparing to take the fight to Horus's very own flag ship, which I'm sure would be a brutal encounter.
> 
> It is wrong on the point of not splitting after the Heresy though. They founded the ill fated Wolf Brothers.


Not unless they've been retconned out of existance, but yes - that much I remember.

Also - understandable about Prospero, however what's this about taking the fight to Horus's flagship?


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Khorne's Fist said:


> It is wrong on the point of not splitting after the Heresy though. They founded the ill fated Wolf Brothers.


this is GW were talking about, could very well be retconned out at the flip of a coin.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Brother Cato said:


> however what's this about taking the fight to Horus's flagship?


Read _Vengeful Spirit. _


----------



## Brother Cato

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> this is GW were talking about, could very well be retconned out at the flip of a coin.


Kind of my alarm. It's not been unknown for some of these things to happen. If it's not (and I'd hope not) then disregard this. I just thought the passage above had some rather...interesting errors, to put it generously.



Khorne's Fist said:


> Read _Vengeful Spirit. _


Black Library book, got it.


----------



## Zerodyme619

Further Rumors about the Björn/Dreadnought Kit from Faeit212:

It looks like no more waiting, the Space Wolf codex is coming! Pre-orders will be up for the codex next weekend, alongside Bjorn/ Dreadnaught.
Please remember that this is still a rumor, but comes from the same source that gave us the first insights on the new Space Wolf Flyers last weekend.

via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
Bjorn, New , SW unique Drednaught with Rampage and Furios Charge. Ap2 talons with shred.
And Space Wolves codex 

http://natfka.blogspot.de/2014/07/space-wolf-codex-and-bjorn-and-next.html


----------



## Brother Cato

Zerodyme619 said:


> Further Rumors about the Björn/Dreadnought Kit from Faeit212:
> 
> It looks like no more waiting, the Space Wolf codex is coming! Pre-orders will be up for the codex next weekend, alongside Bjorn/ Dreadnaught.
> Please remember that this is still a rumor, but comes from the same source that gave us the first insights on the new Space Wolf Flyers last weekend.
> 
> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> Bjorn, New , SW unique Drednaught with Rampage and Furios Charge. Ap2 talons with shred.
> And Space Wolves codex
> 
> http://natfka.blogspot.de/2014/07/space-wolf-codex-and-bjorn-and-next.html


To be fair, the White Dwarf this week drops those hints so heavy, only a purple Ork is more subtle X3


----------



## bitsandkits

I wonder (and really prey) that they put the missing dread weapons in this kit with some juicy wolf options.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Look what I found.


----------



## Brother Cato

Khorne's Fist said:


> Look what I found.


Ooooh...Shineh. I like this new Dreadnogg.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Khorne's Fist said:


> Look what I found.


looks like the oooold bjorn model


----------



## Brother Cato

This just in from Warseer:

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?397904-Codex-Space-Wolves-Information


----------



## scscofield

Holy shit, if even half of that shot is true GW just shoved a air pump up the SW dex ' s ass and over inflated it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Can't see every squad taking a flyer as DT. That would make for a pretty OP list. I would like the point reduction on TWs though, and a berserk gread sounds pretty cool.


----------



## maximus2467

Oh my god! I think I just came


----------



## scscofield

Someone not on tap a talk c/p that post to here.


----------



## ntaw

This one, @scscofield?



Codex: Space Wolves Information
Keep in mind: My source only had a few minutes alone with the book, and there is an enormous amount of information in a codex, so they couldn't get everything. If anything more makes it to me, I will edit the OP.


General Information about Codex: Space Wolves
Sagas are out, replaced with Warlord Traits
6 new Space Wolves Tactical Objectives
New Space Wolves Psychic Discipline: Tempestas (Source didn't get any actual rules though)


'Space Wolves Unleashed' Detachment FOC: 
Identical to standard FOC, except may take up to 6 HQs
May re-roll Warlord Traits
Each unit joined by an Independent Character rolls a d6, on a 6+ that unit gains Outflank. Troops choices get +2 on this roll.


Great Company Formation:
1 Wolf Lord
1 Wolf Guard Battle Leader
1 unit of Wolf Guard
5 units of Grey Hunters
1 unit of Wolf Scouts
5 units chosen from [Blood Claws, Swiftclaws, or Skyclaws]
2 units of Long Fangs
Grants two special rules, source did not get them


Space Wolves Relics (Source didn't get rules, just name and type of item)
Armor of Russ (Armor)
Bite of Fenris (Bolter with two fire modes)
Black Death (Frost Axe, Rule: Whirldwind of Death)
Helm of Durfast (Wargear)
Fangsword of the Ice Wolf (Frost Sword)
Wulfenstone (Wargear)


Logan Grimnar - Lord of War - Points = Land Raider
Epic new model, comes with a sort of grav-chariot called 'Stormrider' pulled by two enormous Fenrisian wolves, but he can be used without it as well.
Stormrider - Points = Land Speeder + 20
Treated as a vehicle, didn't get AVs, has a 4+ Invulnerable save and cannot suffer Penetrating hits (all Pens are reduced to Glances).
Gives Logan 4 S5 Ap- attacks on a turn when he charges.
Logan loses Deep Strike if he takes Stormrider
Lots of other cool rules, but didn't get those.


Njal Stormcaller
No new model shown in codex
Looked to be mostly the same, no specific information


Ragnar Blackmane
No new model shown in codex
Also looked to be mostly the same, no specific information


Ulrik the Slayer
No new model shown in codex
Also looked to be mostly the same, no specific information


Canis Wolfborn
Again, looked to be mostly the same, no specific information


Harald Deathwolf
The resin Thunderwolf Cavalry character model assigned a name
Didn't get the rules/stats.


Bjorn the Fell-Handed
Epic new plastic model, part of a box that makes a regular SW Venerable Dreadnought, Bjorn, or a new special character Dreadnought named 'Murderfang'.
No longer becomes a VP objective when he dies.


Wolf Lord
Mostly the same, no specific information.


Rune Priest
Mostly the same.
Specifically noted as starting at Mastery Level 2.
No other information.


Wolf Priest
Mostly the same, no specific information


Wolf Guard Battle Leader
Mostly the same, no specific information


Blood Claws Pack
12 points per model
Wolf Guard Leader upgrade available
May take a Stormwolf as a Dedicated Transport
No other information


Lukas the Trickster
No specific information, probably the same.


Grey Hunters Pack
14 points per model with a Bolter and Bolt Pistol
Any model may add a Close Combat Weapon for +2 points
One Special weapon per full five models still, but costs raised to same as C:SMs
Wolf Guard Upgrade available
May take a Stormwolf as a Dedicated Transport
No other information


Dreadnought
Not sure, but might have an option for a Helfrost Cannon
Otherwise similar to old codex, no other information


Murderfang - Points = Vindicator + 20
Crazy-awesome special character Venerable Dreadnought 
Wolverine + Dreadnought + Extra Insanity = Murderfang
WS5 BS3 S6 F12 S12 R10 I4 A4 HP3
Wargear:
Searchlight
'Murderclaws' with underslung Storm Bolter and Heavy Flamer
Special Rules:
Furious Charge
It Will Not Die
Rage
Rampage
Murderlust
Options:
May take a Drop Pod
'Murderclaws' - A pair of enormous, even for a Dreadnought, Lightning Claws made of 'alien ice that never melts or loses sharpness'
S7 AP2 - Melee, Master-Crafted, Shred, Specialist Weapon


Venerable Dreadnought
Definitely has an option for a Helfrost Cannon
Can also have an enormous Power Axe and Storm Shield, said to look incredible.
Some special rules, but didn't get them


Iron Priest
No new model shown in codex
Options appeared to be nearly identical to old codex, probably a couple points changes though
Can take a unit of 1-5 Servitors, rules also looked the same as old codex
No other information


Lone Wolf
Rules nearly identical to old codex, didn't get points cost
Owning player no longer gains a VP if they die
No other information


Wolf Guard Pack
This unit is just for Wolf Guard in Power Armor.
Same cost per model as before
Have a similarly wide array of options as in the old codex, couldn't get specifics though
May take a Stormwolf as a Dedicated Transport


Wolf Guard Terminator Pack
What it says on the tin, Wolf Guard in TDA
33 points per model with Storm Bolter and Power Weapon base
Options (any model in the unit can take these, this isn't all of the options though):
Thunder Hammer & Storm Shield - 15 points
Pair of Wolf Claws - 15 points
Power Fist - 10 points
Frost Axe - 5 points
Frost Sword - 5 points
Combi-weapon - 5 points
Heavy Flamer - 10 points
Assault Cannon - 20 points
Cyclone Missile Launcher - 25 points
May take a Stormwolf as a Dedicated Transport


Arjac Rockfist
Mostly the same, no specific information


Wolf Scouts
Source totally forgot to look at them. Sorry guys.


Swiftclaw Pack
-5 points per model from old codex
Otherwise similar to old codex, no other information


Skyclaw Assault Pack
-3 points per model from old codex
Otherwise similar to old codex, no other information


Thunderwolf Cavalry
-10 points per model from old codex
Otherwise similar to old codex, no other information




As noted previously:
Stormwolf - Fast Attack - Points = Land Raider minus 35
BS4 - F12 S12 R12 HP3 - Vehicle (Flyer, Hover, Transport)


Wargear:
Twin-linked helfrost cannon
Twin-linked lascannon
Two twin-linked heavy bolters - May be replaced with a Skyhammer launcher for free, or two twin-linked multi-meltas for 20pts
Ceramite Plating


Special Rules:
Assault Vehicle
Power of the Machine Spirit


Transport:
Transport Capacity - sixteen models
Fire Points - none
Access Points - One ramp at the front of the hull


Stormfang Gunship - Heavy Support - Points = Land Raider minus 30
BS4 - F12 S12 R12 HP3 - Vehicle (Flyer, Hover Transport)


Wargear:
Helfrost destructor
Two twin-linked heavy bolters - May be replaced with a Skyhammer launcher for free, or two twin-linked multi-meltas for 20 pts 
Two Stormstrike missiles - May be replaced with a twin-linked lascannon for 15 pts
Ceramite Plating


Special Rules:
Power of the Machine Spirit


Transport:
Transport Capacity - six models
Fire Points - none
Access Points - One at rear of the hull 


Helfrost cannon
dispersed - R24" S6 AP3 Heavy 1, Helfrost, Blast
focussed - R24" S8 AP1 Heavy 1, Helfrost


Helfrost destructor
dispersed - R24" S6 AP3 Heavy 1, Helfrost, Large Blast
focussed - R24" S8 AP1 Heavy 1, Helfrost, Lance


Helfrost - If a model suffers one or more unsaved wounds from this weapon, it must pass a separate Strength test for each wound suffered or be removed from play




Land Speeder Squadron
Same as Codex: Space Marines


Fenrisian Wolf Pack
Nearly identical to old codex, no specific information


Long Fangs Pack
Couple of new options for squad leader, who is now called a 'Long Fang Ancient'
Source did not get if they had an option for Flakk Missiles
Might be able to take a Stormwolf/Stormfang as a Dedicated Transport, not sure about this though
Otherwise nearly identical to old codex, no other information


Predator
Same as Codex: Space Marines


Whirlwind
Same as Codex: Space Marines


Vindicator
Same as Codex: Space Marines


Land Raider and variants
Same as Codex: Space Marines


Rhino and Razorback
No Helfrost Cannon option for the Razorback, same as Codex: Space Marines


Drop Pod
Same as Codex: Space Marines


Notable Exclusions from Codex: Space Marines
No Stormtalon
No Storm Raven
No Hunter or Stalker
Space Wolves AA options: Stormwolf, Stormfang, ADL gun emplacement, and Allies


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Brother Cato said:


> This just in from Warseer:
> 
> http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?397904-Codex-Space-Wolves-Information


ooooo me likey the rules for the terminators. i believe that puts SW termies on par with other SM armies for TH + SS?


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Khorne's Fist said:


> Can't see every squad taking a flyer as DT. That would make for a pretty OP list. I would like the point reduction on TWs though, and a berserk gread sounds pretty cool.


even if this is true, it would seriously put a hinderence on points since these are all an extra 200+ points. I seriously only see them being used for 2 or 3 squads in large point games filled with a later game unit, Blood claws or Termies with TH + SS now.

Edit: Also, "murderfang" being basically a Vererable Dread thats 30 points cheaper then a Vernerable dread... that sounds a little funky to me


----------



## Brother Cato

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> ooooo me likey the rules for the terminators. i believe that puts SW termies on par with other SM armies for TH + SS?


Actually if I recall correctly, both Vanilla SM's and Dark Angels Assualt Terminators pay a measly 5pts for their Thunder Hammer & Storm Shield combo. If the Space Wolves are really paying 15pts for this...Iunno. On the one hand, it's 10pts more than their cousins. On the other, they do have melee boosting nastiness other Marines don't have like Counter-Attack on hand...


----------



## Zerodyme619

Brother Cato said:


> Actually if I recall correctly, both Vanilla SM's and Dark Angels Assualt Terminators pay a measly 5pts for their Thunder Hammer & Storm Shield combo. If the Space Wolves are really paying 15pts for this...Iunno. On the one hand, it's 10pts more than their cousins. On the other, they do have melee boosting nastiness other Marines don't have like Counter-Attack on hand...



Yeah, but DW Terminators have a much higher base cost, don't forget that! This rumor claims a base WolfGuard Terminator is 33pts, a base DW costs 11 points more.
That means if summed up (and these rumors are correct): with Dual Claws, WG Termis are 4 pts more expensive than DW, but with TH/SS they would be 1 point cheaper. So overall they are in the same leage, with slightly different point distribution.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zerodyme619 said:


> Yeah, but DW Terminators have a much higher base cost, don't forget that! This rumor claims a base WolfGuard Terminator is 33pts, a base DW costs 11 points more.
> That means if summed up (and these rumors are correct): with Dual Claws, WG Termis are 4 pts more expensive than DW, but with TH/SS they would be 1 point cheaper. So overall they are in the same leage, with slightly different point distribution.


I decided to check this out and yes, you're right about the Deathwing Termies. Then I kick myself in the foot when I see that regular SM Terminators are still only 200 Points base (meaning DW Termies from what I can tell are 20 points more expensive), and still pay 5pts for their Thunder Hammer Combo Meals.


----------



## Zerodyme619

Brother Cato said:


> I decided to check this out and yes, you're right about the Deathwing Termies. Then I kick myself in the foot when I see that regular SM Terminators are still only 200 Points base (meaning DW Termies from what I can tell are 20 points more expensive), and still pay 5pts for their Thunder Hammer Combo Meals.


True, but then our Deathwing Terminators are Fearless, have better shooting when they arrive via Deepstrike, can split fire, and are able to mix and match equipment (not forced to separate in Assault and Tactical Terminator Squads), so I would say that is not too bad. We DarkAngels had pretty disastrous codices in the past, so even after the Edition shift and everything, I am still very happy with this one, as I am used to a much more up hill battle 
Looking forward to the WolfCodex as well. I have been playing with the idea of getting some Wolf allies for my DA, just to play a bit to their famous rivalry (To me, they are always the Legos/Gimli of 40k ). I already have Terminator squad from the Stormclaw box. I decided to give everyone a different weapon. Might have been smarter to insert at least 2 or 3 SS/TH guys, instead of one, but this way the squad looks way more like the loose group of Veterans, that the Wolfguard should be, and hey!, That has to count for something, right?


----------



## Brother Cato

Zerodyme619 said:


> True, but then our Deathwing Terminators are Fearless, have better shooting when they arrive via Deepstrike, can split fire, and are able to mix and match equipment (not forced to separate in Assault and Tactical Terminator Squads), so I would say that is not too bad. We DarkAngels had pretty disastrous codices in the past, so even after the Edition shift and everything, I am still very happy with this one, as I am used to a much more up hill battle
> Looking forward to the WolfCodex as well. I have been playing with the idea of getting some Wolf allies for my DA, just to play a bit to their famous rivalry (To me, they are always the Legos/Gimli of 40k ). I already have Terminator squad from the Stormclaw box. I decided to give everyone a different weapon. Might have been smarter to insert at least 2 or 3 SS/TH guys, instead of one, but this way the squad looks way more like the loose group of Veterans, that the Wolfguard should be, and hey!, That has to count for something, right?


I was wondering where the extra 20 points came from. Also nice to hear some optimism regarding the Dark Angels Codex for a change X3

And yes, I've done that before with Wolf Guard squads. Ended up with a Squad that nearly tallied up 500 Points all by themselves X3


----------



## Wookiepelt

As I'm going to be away from Friday for the next week or so (joining the family in Sicily for a short summer holiday break), my LFGS manager just took my pre-order of the new SW Codex, Objectives & Psychic Cards pack and the new Dreadnought kit in advance of this weekend. Goodies will be there waiting for me the moment I get back from the Holidays! Suffice to say, I'm a happy chappy!!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'm excited about the dread, as I have enough spares from other kits to make both Bjorn and the psycho dread. That big axe will find it's way onto a contemptor as well, I think. Three different editions of codex. Won't be paying for the 2 fancy ones though. Looks like we're getting 7 specific psychic powers as well, unless I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## Brother Cato

Khorne's Fist said:


>


Okay, it's settled. If I ever get to doing Wolves, I want that Axe & Shield 'Naught X3


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Ditto!

I've got to play around with that dreadnought kit next time I get one.


----------



## Zerodyme619

Liking the stuff so far =)
Although I am thinking about giving Björn one of the Claws from Murderfang, as I like their design a bit better than his own grapple-claw...


----------



## Tawa

Khorne's Fist said:


>


*FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP!* :shok:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Zerodyme619 said:


> Liking the stuff so far =)
> Although I am thinking about giving Björn one of the Claws from Murderfang, as I like their design a bit better than his own grapple-claw...


Had that exact thought. I think maybe putting Bjorn's claws on the back of the Murderfang fist might do the job.

Looking the ven dread with axe, for the first time I'm seeing just how ridiculously squat the dread model is. I might have to look at lengthening the legs as a little conversion project, maybe give it a set of knees. Or I could just buy another contemptor and wolf the shit out of it with all the spares from this kit.


----------



## Old Man78

Khorne's Fist said:


> Had that exact thought. I think maybe putting Bjorn's claws on the back of the Murderfang fist might do the job.
> 
> Looking the ven dread with axe, for the first time I'm seeing just how ridiculously squat the dread model is. I might have to look at lengthening the legs as a little conversion project, maybe give it a set of knees. Or I could just buy another contemptor and wolf the shit out of it with all the spares from this kit.


You know getting a contemptor and pimping it wolf style is the only option just like what you did with your landraider redeemer and I look forward to seeing it in your plog!


----------



## mcmuffin

I have one thought ....

THAT'S A FUCKING HUGE AXE!!!



Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm excited about the dread, as I have enough spares from other kits to make both Bjorn and the psycho dread. That big axe will find it's way onto a contemptor as well, I think. Three different editions of codex. Won't be paying for the 2 fancy ones though. Looks like we're getting 7 specific psychic powers as well, unless I'm reading it wrong.


6 Psychic powers plus the primaris. 

Very interested to see what they are though, i'm hoping for AOE style powers, similar to Njal's current passive effects on the board


----------



## Khorne's Fist

mcmuffin said:


> 6 Psychic powers plus the primaris.


Sooo... That makes 7 specific psychic powers? Or is my maths off?


----------



## mcmuffin

Khorne's Fist said:


> Sooo... That makes 7 specific psychic powers? Or is my maths off?


Can't find a calculator at the minute, but i'll get back to you


----------



## OIIIIIIO

All Space Wolf players can count all the way to potato ... don't you know


----------



## mcmuffin

OIIIIIIO said:


> All Space Wolf players can count all the way to potato ... don't you know


I lost count at stick . . . . . then I chased it


----------



## Brother Cato

Khorne's Fist said:


> Sooo... That makes 7 specific psychic powers? Or is my maths off?


Technically yes, seven - one Primaris, six rollable powers.


----------



## Tawa

mcmuffin said:


> i lost count at stick . . . . . Then i chased it


Fetch!!!


----------



## bitsandkits

sweet baby russ, thats one dangerous looking dread! ,not sure what impresses me the most the claws or the axe/shield ??
i do hope we get long fangs, i really like new infantry kits.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

More talk of the End Times in the blurb below. Why do the SWs think it's coming, I wonder. No mention of the HF or SB that are obviously on the model in the wargear section though.


----------



## ntaw

Khorne's Fist said:


> No mention of the HF or SB that are obviously on the model in the wargear section though.


Read closer under 'Relics of the Fang'. Glad to see you guys are getting a Blenderfist Dreadnought too! Enjoy :drinks:


----------



## Creon

"It Slices! It Dices! It makes Jullianne Fries!"

*grumbles* Now I have to Buy new Space Wolf Stuff *Stupid GW Brilliant Sculptors*


----------



## Brother Cato

Creon said:


> "It Slices! It Dices! It makes Jullianne Fries!"


But there's still one outstanding question. Will the enemy blend?

Also, can it make soup? X3


----------



## maximus2467

Anybody got any info on the ven dreads shield? Does it act as a storm shield or will it be more akin to a combat shield?


----------



## Brother Cato

Wookiepelt said:


> Doesn't appear that this has been posted here yet so...


Actually, we got this from two pages ago.



Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm excited about the dread, as I have enough spares from other kits to make both Bjorn and the psycho dread. That big axe will find it's way onto a contemptor as well, I think. Three different editions of codex. Won't be paying for the 2 fancy ones though. Looks like we're getting 7 specific psychic powers as well, unless I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## Wookiepelt

Brother Cato said:


> Actually, we got this from two pages ago.


Yep... saw it now... got way too distracted by all the dreadnought piccies that it didn't register in my mind!!! :fool:


----------



## Brother Cato

Wookiepelt said:


> Yep... saw it now... got way too distracted by all the dreadnought piccies that it didn't register in my mind!!! :fool:


It's fine. The dreadnaught is too awesome to not have minds blown X3

That said, considering what we've heard about the Long Fang and Wolf Guard editions, I think volumes two and three are Stormcaller and Sagas of the Wolf. So no supplement it seems like the Ork Collectors book. Shame really, that one really was value for money X3


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

whats the difference between the normal and special editions anyway?


----------



## Brother Cato

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> whats the difference between the normal and special editions anyway?


As I heard it, normal codex is the codex. Long Fang contains Codex + one extra book. Wolf Guard contains Codex + both books. I am unsure if either edition contains extras like Dice and Cards at this time.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Brother Cato said:


> As I heard it, normal codex is the codex. Long Fang contains Codex + one extra book. Wolf Guard contains Codex + both books. I am unsure if either edition contains extras like Dice and Cards at this time.


well the pics linked earlier say books and accessories (reading up on their little messages below) but I was more wondering how many extra rules if any these special editions are getting, as I quit in 6th, and im not even entirely sure if Ill bother coming back to a playing stance in 7th.


----------



## Brother Cato

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> well the pics linked earlier say books and accessories (reading up on their little messages below) but I was more wondering how many extra rules if any these special editions are getting, as I quit in 6th, and im not even entirely sure if Ill bother coming back to a playing stance in 7th.


At this time, I'm not even sure the two extra books are Supplements. They could just be something along the lines of the £45 book the Imperial Knights got saddled with.

That said, this is mostly a guess since nothing's really leaked about the two extra books.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Brother Cato said:


> So no supplement it seems like the Ork Collectors book. Shame really, that one really was value for money X3


We still have another week's worth of releases to come after this, so I wouldn't write it off just yet.

As for the LF and WG editions, just look at the previous codexes and their special editions to see what they will probably contain.


----------



## Brother Cato

Khorne's Fist said:


> We still have another week's worth of releases to come after this, so I wouldn't write it off just yet.


Though that does bring up an interesting point. Could Space Wolves work with supplements? With the Blood & Dark Angels, both of them have Successor Chapters and aspects to go on. With Space Wolves it's a bit harder. You could do the Great Companies I guess, but then you'd have everyone crying out nickle and diming the playerbase (For an example, remember how Logan makes Wolf Guard squads Troop choices? Well now you gotta buy another £20-30 book just to have that ability back!).

It would be as out of left field as doing a supplement for the Grey Knights.

Also, are we confirmed for three weeks? Because I've seen some Rumor Sheets project four, possibly five.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Brother Cato said:


> Though that does bring up an interesting point. Could Space Wolves work with supplements? With the Blood & Dark Angels, both of them have Successor Chapters and aspects to go on. With Space Wolves it's a bit harder. You could do the Great Companies I guess, but then you'd have everyone crying out nickle and diming the playerbase (For an example, remember how Logan makes Wolf Guard squads Troop choices? Well now you gotta buy another £20-30 book just to have that ability back!).
> 
> It would be as out of left field as doing a supplement for the Grey Knights.
> 
> Also, are we confirmed for three weeks? Because I've seen some Rumor Sheets project four, possibly five.


13th company with wulfen models suppliment would be the only one I could really see popping up


----------



## scscofield

They could shit a supplement out for every named character, including Krom, if they felt like it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

No mention of a supplement on there though. That doesn't mean it's not coming. It could be further down the road. The fact that Harald Deathwolf is rumoured to be in there makes me believe we might see him featuring in his own TW dominated supplement. Which would be cool.


----------



## Brother Cato

scscofield said:


> They could shit a supplement out for every named character, including Krom, if they felt like it.


Knowing GW, it is very likely this will be the case.



Khorne's Fist said:


> No mention of a supplement on there though. That doesn't mean it's not coming. It could be further down the road. The fact that Harald Deathwolf is rumoured to be in there makes me believe we might see him featuring in his own TW dominated supplement.


Possibly. Incidentally, unusual that Canis seems to be gone from the book this time (as I hear it). His model is still on the GW Webstore though. Snag one while you can?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Brother Cato said:


> Snag one while you can?


Why? It's shit. It's meant to be Canis Wolfborn, not Canis Huskieborn.


----------



## Tugger

Khorne's Fist said:


> Why? It's shit. It's meant to be Canis Wolfborn, not Canis Huskieborn.


I shot pepsi out of my nose at that one.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Brother Cato said:


> Possibly. Incidentally, unusual that Canis seems to be gone from the book this time (as I hear it). His model is still on the GW Webstore though. Snag one while you can?


i dont want the rodent riding wolfy mc wolf wolf though


----------



## mcmuffin

So the Wolf Guard edition has a supplement for Grimnar's Great company, as well as some other goodies like objective and psychic powers cards and metal objective markers
Pics courtesy of Grot Orderly


































Some interesting stuff, but i'll be sticking to the regular edition


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Brother Cato said:


> Though that does bring up an interesting point. Could Space Wolves work with supplements? With the Blood & Dark Angels, both of them have Successor Chapters and aspects to go on. With Space Wolves it's a bit harder. You could do the Great Companies I guess, but then you'd have everyone crying out nickle and diming the playerbase (For an example, remember how Logan makes Wolf Guard squads Troop choices? Well now you gotta buy another £20-30 book just to have that ability back!).


There is an option me thinks.

The 13th company.


----------



## Tawa

mcmuffin said:


> Some interesting stuff, but i'll be sticking to the regular edition


Amen brother.....


----------



## Brother Cato

mcmuffin said:


> Some interesting stuff, but i'll be sticking to the regular edition





Tawa said:


> Amen brother.....


+2.

Seriously, they actually went and made Logan's Company a supplement? I...what?



dragonkingofthestars said:


> There is an option me thinks.
> 
> The 13th company.


Yeah, everyone's been saying that. But would they do it? Remember we haven't had a 13th Company list since the Eye of Terror, so (as with everything else from that book it would seem) they may well have gone the way of the Lost and the Damned as far as Rules go.

Don't get me wrong, I can see a 13th Company suppliment working and being up there with the likes of Farsight Enclaves in terms of quality. However, I have my doubts GW would do it.


----------



## Tawa

I still have that book somewhere.

People want ridiculous prices for the Wulfen on eBay these days


----------



## Brother Cato

Tawa said:


> I still have that book somewhere.
> 
> People want ridiculous prices for the Wulfen on eBay these days


I know. Then again, people also think that £40 for a single House Deleque Ganger with a Lascannon is money well spent.

This is why I made the joke* about grabbing the Canis figures while you still can. Everything gets more expensive when one factors in eBay.

Also, I have an Eye of Terror codex. I look at the Army Lists and I remember good fun times really X3

*If I was saying that line with a straight face, I wouldn't have left a Question Mark next to the line.


----------



## Tawa

Brother Cato said:


> I know. Then again, people also think that £40 for a single House Deleque Ganger with a Lascannon is money well spent.


Wait, you're saying it's not......? :blush:


----------



## Brother Cato

Tawa said:


> Wait, you're saying it's not......? :blush:


No, I'm saying it is in that area.


----------



## Tawa

*chortle*


----------



## Brother Cato

Tawa said:


> *chortle*


Curse my ability to not communicate English very well.

So anyway, I might just pick up a copy of the normal 'Dex this weekend. Depends if the Long Fang Edition has the supplement or not. Also, I still need pennies to plan out the Dreadknight.


----------



## Tawa

It's way out of my budget for now. Got a bash this weekend and two weekends away to pay for next month. The GW Guide to Puppies will have to wait I'm afraid


----------



## maximus2467

Not seen this up here so I apologise if it's common news

From a reliable source


Dreadnought Axe and Shield:
Fenrisian Greataxe S=userx2 AP2 - Mastercrafted
Blizzard Shield S=user AP2 - Grants a 3+ Invulnerable save against all attacks originating from the Dreadnought's front side

Wolf Scouts Special Rules (the significant ones):
Infiltrate
Move Through Cover
Scout

So no 'Behind Enemy Lines' anymore 

Wolf Guard upgrades for Blood Claws and Grey Hunters can indeed have TDA

Wolf Guard Terminator Heavy Weapons are 1 per 5 full models as before (clarification)
Wolf Guard Terminators have also overcome their distrust of teleporters, they can now Deep Strike.

Power Armor Wolf Guard Ranged Weapon options:
Stormbolter 5 points
Combi-bolter 10 points
Plasma Pistol 15 points

Not much, but I bring what I can.


----------



## Brother Cato

maximus2467 said:


> Not seen this up here so I apologise if it's common news
> 
> From a reliable source
> 
> 
> Dreadnought Axe and Shield:
> Fenrisian Greataxe S=userx2 AP2 - Mastercrafted
> Blizzard Shield S=user AP2 - Grants a 3+ Invulnerable save against all attacks originating from the Dreadnought's front side
> 
> Wolf Scouts Special Rules (the significant ones):
> Infiltrate
> Move Through Cover
> Scout
> 
> So no 'Behind Enemy Lines' anymore
> 
> Wolf Guard upgrades for Blood Claws and Grey Hunters can indeed have TDA
> 
> Wolf Guard Terminator Heavy Weapons are 1 per 5 full models as before (clarification)
> Wolf Guard Terminators have also overcome their distrust of teleporters, they can now Deep Strike.
> 
> Power Armor Wolf Guard Ranged Weapon options:
> Stormbolter 5 points
> Combi-bolter 10 points
> Plasma Pistol 15 points
> 
> Not much, but I bring what I can.


Actually, some of this is new info. Or at least the first that I heard of this.

The Good - Blizzard Shield is a Storm Shield on Steroids. Wolf Guard Upgrades can still take TDA. Ranged Weapons pretty much on par with everyone else.

The Bad - Wolf Scouts can't Behind Enemy Lines anymore. Eh, they can still Outflank like everyone else? Because that might make them worth their pennies still. Also, pretty sure Space Wolves as a whole don't like Teleporters. I get it's to bring them on par with the other Marine armies who can do this, but it still seems rather iffy.


----------



## Wookiepelt

Wonder if the Wolf Scouts are still an Elites choice or have they been shifted to the Troops choice like the other Marine Chapters?


----------



## Haskanael

Wookiepelt said:


> Wonder if the Wolf Scouts are still an Elites choice or have they been shifted to the Troops choice like the other Marine Chapters?


would take some shifting in background fluff considering that Space wolf scouts are supposed to be experienced warriors. personaly I hope not


----------



## Wookiepelt

Haskanael said:


> would take some shifting in background fluff considering that Space wolf scouts are supposed to be experienced warriors. personaly I hope not


Fair point.


----------



## mcmuffin

Wolf scouts are going to be pretty muck then judging by that, unless they get a major price drop or some other unique rules. Behind enemy lines was such a good rule, and it wasn't overpowered to be perfectly honest, especially in 6th and 7th where you can't charge from it. Oh well, my scouts will sit on the shelf i suppose. 

I'm very happy we have our own discipline, but I want Jaws of the World Wolf back in all it's ridiculous glory


----------



## Creon

I just got a marketing email from GW for Canis Wolfborne, Njiall Stormcaller, and Wolf Lord on Thunderwolf.


----------



## Brother Cato

Creon said:


> I just got a marketing email from GW for Canis Wolfborne, Njiall Stormcaller, and Wolf Lord on Thunderwolf.


Forgive my ignorance, but does that mean these Models are still going to be around? Or is it last orders, if any?


----------



## Creon

It was titled "Meet the Heroes of Fenris" not "Get them while they last", so I suspect they're sticking around. Web Exclusive, though.


----------



## Brother Cato

Creon said:


> It was titled "Meet the Heroes of Fenris" not "Get them while they last", so I suspect they're sticking around. Web Exclusive, though.


I guess that must mean they still have dozens of unwanted Puppy Riders they need to shift X3


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

canis was such a bad model, the plastics and the resin lord were far far better.


----------



## Tawa

Brother Cato said:


> I guess that must mean they still have dozens of unwanted Puppy Riders they need to shift X3


I'll take five boxes off their hands if needed


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I never picked up the TW lord because I never really liked the pose or sculpt of his face. Depending on the codex though, I might pick him up just to add a bit more variety to the poses in my packs.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Khorne's Fist said:


> I never picked up the TW lord because I never really liked the pose or sculpt of his face. Depending on the codex though, I might pick him up just to add a bit more variety to the poses in my packs.


the TW wolf lord comes with a helmet head aswell


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> the TW wolf lord comes with a helmet head aswell


I did not know that. As it was failcast I just assumed the head was integral to the mini. I might have picked one up sooner if I'd realised that.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Khorne's Fist said:


> I did not know that. As it was failcast I just assumed the head was integral to the mini. I might have picked one up sooner if I'd realised that.


hahahaha, its actually much better with the helmet then without, i need to put a new weapon on mine as the axe head broke off. (stupid failcast) but the helmet worked out nicely. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=410552422294911&l=3181583383102231431

and I did 2 videos. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=414239575259529&l=186847028495106062


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Was just looking through the SW pages on the GW site, and noticed that while Grimnar is no longer available, Ragnar is. I hope this doesn't mean we're stuck with a 20 year old mini for one of the coolest characters in the game.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Khorne's Fist said:


> Was just looking through the SW pages on the GW site, and noticed that while Grimnar is no longer available, Ragnar is. I hope this doesn't mean we're stuck with a 20 year old mini for one of the coolest characters in the game.


as far as ive heard hes not getting an update still. which is still a real shame. he should have been updated before logan.

then again this is GW were talking about, they update space marines every edition but completely ignore some other armies for 4 - 5 editions so they never gain the popularity they might have if updated


----------



## mcmuffin

_via an anonymous source on Faeit 212_


> Yes next week is Logan pre-orders.
> He is indeed on a chariot.
> The chariot is an option for any Wolf Lord, but not Wolf Guard Battle Leaders.


Very interesting, I just hope it isn't totally absurd looking. If done right I reckon it could be a great looking model. Suits space wolf fluff pretty well, they're all about heroic deeds and looking pimpin' for the ladies. 

Logan Grimnar rolling in on his gold rimmed chariot, blasting some ghetto music and rapping his Saga with his hand firmly gripping his crotch. That's the dream right there


----------



## scscofield

Snorting lines of pure Fenris Snow off the rail.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

chariots do not fit Vikings at all, the sky long ships of brick fit more. lol


----------



## scscofield

.....

Google what Thor rides in dude.

Edit: Freya also


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

scscofield said:


> .....
> 
> Google what Thor rides in dude.
> 
> Edit: Freya also


quiet you. your right. I tend to neglect the gods riding chariots, as they are not common in the actual culture. only in the Aesir


----------



## scscofield

See next post cause I'm a doofus.


----------



## scscofield

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Location...2-Viking_Ship_Museum-Oslo_Eastern_Norway.html


----------



## Einherjar667

Ouch.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Don't know how this bloke got his hands on one so soon, but he put a few scale photos up on fb. Then again, they were in the back room in my FLGS this evening, but the owner wasn't coming across with one no matter how much I begged. It's a lot bigger than I imagined.


----------



## scscofield

Damn, that thing is huge, also looks a bit less brick like from those angles, I think a extra inch of 'wing' will balance it well.


----------



## Einherjar667

I agree. A longer wingspan would make it look more swooping.


----------



## gen.ahab

Looks like a damn cargo loader. Love it.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

turn the engines on their sides, will expand the wing size just enough


----------



## scscofield

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> turn the engines on their sides, will expand the wing size just enough


That might work well, will try it when I get mine.


----------



## Einherjar667

Or perhaps the wings from a valkyrie? And its thematic


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

scscofield said:


> That might work well, will try it when I get mine.


looking at the sprues, the biggest issue will be covering up the holes they have designed to put the engines on in the first place, not impossible, but its definitely there to slow down this kind of conversion, of course I have my own ideas of how to fix that.


----------



## revilo44

I don't know if u lot can see that in the last picture , but I think I found a picture of the new space wolf chaplain?

Linky to where I found it
http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/07/space-wolves-great-company-spotted-more.html?m=1


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Personally I think that's just a conversion of this guy. 











The crozius and SB appear the same, and he appears to have the same parchment and censure between his legs. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the dread's claw is actually from the BA dread kit. They have tended in the past to show off the studio guys own work on new projects, and looking back at the Ork release, they did a conversion article on their kits. This could be something similar.


----------



## Tawa

Yeah, looks like that Chappy with a WG cloak etc thrown over his shoulders 




scscofield said:


> Damn, that thing is huge, also looks a bit less brick like from those angles, I think a extra inch of 'wing' will balance it well.


We'd all like an extra inch to be fair :laugh:


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

and the wolf skull from the dread kit


----------



## Nordicus

And it's up for pre-order!


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

so it looks like the heads might give us issues compared to other dreads to put more unique heads into the cockpits. but it seems to come with a multi-melta (for the right arm, of course)


----------



## Brother Cato

> Named Murderfang by the Space Wolves, this metal-skinned monster was found roaming the hell world of Omnicide. It clearly is a Dreadnought, yet the true identity of the once-noble hero within its sarcophagus is long lost. In times of great strife, this machine-beast is released from it’s glacial prison and set upon the foe, where it will claw, stamp and bite until nothing is left but ruin.


...So does that make Murderfang a Loyalist Hellbrute?


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Brother Cato said:


> ...So does that make Murderfang a Loyalist Hellbrute?


apparently... i think that models head is still silly as all fuck for a dread though.


----------



## kickboxerdog

anyone elses see this


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Yeah, the head is nearly as bad as the fluff for him. "Oh look, there's a crazy psycho dread wandering the battlefield, and we have no clue who owns him or where he came from. Sign him up!" said no one, ever.


----------



## Brother Cato

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> apparently... i think that models head is still silly as all fuck for a dread though.


No argument here.



Khorne's Fist said:


> Yeah, the head is nearly as bad as the fluff for him. "Oh look, there's a crazy psycho dread wandering the battlefield, and we have no clue who owns him or where he came from. Sign him up!" said no one, ever.


The worst part is I can fix this in a way that makes sense and is fluffy right now - he's a Venerable who in life had the Mark of the Wulfen, and the condition transferred over to his Dread body.

There's your killy Venerable right there, and it doesn't sound quite as retarded.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Brother Cato said:


> The worst part is I can fix this in a way that makes sense and is fluffy right now - he's a Venerable who in life had the Mark of the Wulfen, and the condition transferred over to his Dread body.
> 
> There's your killy Venerable right there, and it doesn't sound quite as retarded.


unless murderfang is just too OP for his points, i doubt id even think about him, and if i do, it will be heavily modified WITH a helmet. I dont like "named" characters. 

Also, that chariot looks GAY


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Brother Cato said:


> he's a Venerable who in life had the Mark of the Wulfen, and the condition transferred over to his Dread body.


That would be the easiest and most sensible thing. Which is why I think maybe he is a link to something else, like the 13th company, maybe. Something to be explored down the line.

And yes, that chariot is pure gick. It looks like a dwarf gyrocopter cut in half, which makes it only half as shit as a gyrocopter. So far the only thing I'm having the urge to buy straight away is the flyer. It has grown on me the last week or so, oddly enough.


----------



## Brother Cato

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> unless murderfang is just too OP for his points, i doubt id even think about him, and if i do, it will be heavily modified WITH a helmet. I dont like "named" characters.
> 
> Also, that chariot looks GAY


Not seen the Chariot yet. On the other hand, IF I decided to use a Murderfang, it would be in a Drop Pod as a pricey Distraction Carnifex unit. And that's a big "if" right now.



Khorne's Fist said:


> That would be the easiest and most sensible thing. Which is why I think maybe he is a link to something else, like the 13th company, maybe. Something to be explored down the line.


Which leaves the question open of the convoluted backstory that makes zero sense. Incidentally, as much as there's a demand for it, I doubt we'll be seeing the return of the 13th Company anytime soon. GW seems to want to distance themselves from Codex: Eye of Terror as much as possible, what with the squatting of the Lost & The Damned and all.

A shame really given it was a good book, and in some ways above the calibre of most of the Codexes these days.


----------



## kickboxerdog

Brother Cato said:


> Not seen the Chariot yet. On the other hand, IF I decided to use a Murderfang, it would be in a Drop Pod as a pricey Distraction Carnifex unit. And that's a big "if" right now.


----------



## Brother Cato

kickboxerdog said:


>


...

I have no words. Not even a Santa Grimnar joke can make that seem appealing.


----------



## kickboxerdog

lol from what I can see the pic logan does look good and wanna see him without the chariot


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Brother Cato said:


> GW seems to want to distance themselves from Codex: Eye of Terror as much as possible, what with the squatting of the Lost & The Damned and all.


Lost and the Damned are coming back in a FW book soon enough, by all accounts. Or at least in the form of Chaos Renegades.

As for the 13th, there is a lot of talk in the different blurbs of the SWs thinking that the end times are coming, which might herald their return.


----------



## Brother Cato

Khorne's Fist said:


> Lost and the Damned are coming back in a FW book soon enough, by all accounts. Or at least in the form of Chaos Renegades.
> 
> As for the 13th, there is a lot of talk in the different blurbs of the SWs thinking that the end times are coming, which might herald their return.


We can only cross our fingers, but it's probably in the same principle the Cadian Gate and Armageddon have been so far - frozen permanently in stasis, seemingly forever as they seemingly refuse to do anything with them. Given they were mentioned in 5th and nothing happened, I'll be surprised if this changes sometime during 7th.

Also, they're actually going to update the Chaos Renegades armies?


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

this is GW were talking about, Retcons are abundant.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Brother Cato said:


> Also, they're actually going to update the Chaos Renegades armies?


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=162586


----------



## Khorne's Fist

This I do like. If I have to buy his row boat to get him as well, so be it. I can make a couple of spare saddles with GS and instamold, so it'll at least provide a couple of extra TWs.


----------



## Tugger

If that is the new Logan, DAAAAAMN SON. Looks legit IMO


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Tugger said:


> If that is the new Logan, DAAAAAMN SON. Looks legit IMO


it is the new logan on foot, he actually looks like hes worth it, the chariot on the other hand, not so much.... though since he has to come in the same kit, if I do buy it ill just use the thunderwolves as additional TWC.


----------



## Tugger

Right on


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'm really liking the fact that they just reposed him, without completely resculpting him. Looks like he's kept all the details from his last sculpt.

The thought does occur to me about how they are going to handle his axe. Will they leave it as it was FAQ'd, meaning he can use it either as a PF or frost _blade_, rather than an I1 frost axe.


----------



## Tugger

I just want to see a nice update to the Ragnar model. The current one is seriously outdated.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

SW releases so far.......underwhelming to say the least! The flyer has grown on me but the murderfang dread is awful, fluff and that head. I might get the dread and use the wolf helm option (maybe) as I much prefer the FW SW Ven dread. Logan....well a chariot pulled by wolves, utter shite! Not really a fan of the Logan model itself either. Is it me or do the new models look really cartoony??? 

Oh well I will just hold out for the HH SW releases whenever that will be.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I am now thinking about maybe using the WFB Chaos Warrior chariot as a base for converting. That axe would also go down a treat on a WG.


----------



## maximus2467

I really like that space wolf chariot, got a very Norse longboat feel to it, needs a little converting to make it look steely though, I'd say it's a shame about the Logan model but I'm secretly pleased it's crap, I've just finished converting and painting my own Logan and I'd have been gutted if GW had released something amazing, aside from the terrible dreadnought heads I'm really pleased with this sw release (model wise, will have to see how bad the new dex has screwed up my list) some serious attention has been given to these warriors of fenris and I look forward to seeing what they do to blood angels later on in the year/next year, if they put this much effort in to new models it's going to be a good 14/15 for me (hobby wise that is, though itl be terrible for my wallet, wife, daughter, job, outside world)

First time I've said this in a long time but......well done GW, well done

That'l do pig, that'l do


----------



## Zerodyme619

The Wolf-Sled look absolutely ridiculous, I love it!
Stuff that is so bonkers makes 40k great XD
And seriously, it is impossible to please 40k players. Everything is either too grimdark and broody, or too silly or too Over-the-top.
I kinda hope, the chariot is an option for runepriests. Would love to paint one with a lightning design and have a priest go "pewpew, Lightning!" during a game, while speeding over the battlefield. =D


----------



## mcmuffin

I'll wait till i see it in the flesh without a 'Eavy Metal paintjob before I pass judgement on the chariot, But that Logan model is fucking sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## Nacho libre

they are giving away free space wolf badges with any purchase from gw


----------



## Haskanael

Brother Cato said:


> ...So does that make Murderfang a Loyalist Hellbrute?


what kind of chapter picks up nameless unknown Dreadnought that is like that, and decides "yeah, you are with us now" the space wolves ofcourse!


----------



## MidnightSun




----------



## Tugger

I like the Logan model, but that chariot....it looks goofy.


----------



## MidnightSun

Not sure if anyone mentioned this yet, but on the Murderfang:

'These fearsome claws of enchanted alien ice can carve through flesh and armour with equal ease'.

ALIEN ICE. Is it alien because it's not made out of water? Then it's not fucking ice, it's an unidentified solid. Is it alien because it came from a distant fringe world, lost to humanity, populated by a strange xenos race? Then it's STILL ICE, there was no need to say it was alien because it's the SAME FUCKING ICE.


----------



## Haskanael

MidnightSun said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned this yet, but on the Murderfang:
> 
> 'These fearsome claws of enchanted alien ice can carve through flesh and armour with equal ease'.
> 
> ALIEN ICE. Is it alien because it's not made out of water? Then it's not fucking ice, it's an unidentified solid. Is it alien because it came from a distant fringe world, lost to humanity, populated by a strange xenos race? Then it's STILL ICE, there was no need to say it was alien because it's the SAME FUCKING ICE.


anything to make it more dramatic


----------



## scscofield

Ice


----------



## mcmuffin

MidnightSun said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned this yet, but on the Murderfang:
> 
> 'These fearsome claws of enchanted alien ice can carve through flesh and armour with equal ease'.
> 
> ALIEN ICE. Is it alien because it's not made out of water? Then it's not fucking ice, it's an unidentified solid. Is it alien because it came from a distant fringe world, lost to humanity, populated by a strange xenos race? Then it's STILL ICE, there was no need to say it was alien because it's the SAME FUCKING ICE.


Well it is ice if you think about it. Because solids are just frozen liquids. So every metal sword is made of frozen liquid metal, which is ice. SCIENCE!

Sent from my icePhone


----------



## Einherjar667

I reserve judgment til I see a better photo.... Ya know, before typing a paragraph about how awful it is.


----------



## psactionman

I love the new Logan, including the chariot. I don't think it looks ridiculous at all. I'm actually going to find a cheap Land Speeder and convert it from there. I'm actually pretty excited.


----------



## neferhet

That chariot thing cannot be unseen...its a fucking pokemon joke.


----------



## Znoz

Someone will paint him Red, add gift bag and deers. Ho Ho Ho.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Znoz said:


> Someone will paint him Red, add gift bag and deers. Ho Ho Ho.


yeah someone will, but really it should end up being a rider on an 8 legged steed carrying a spear... just saying. as thats the origins of the fat man in a red suit to begin with.

Infact anyone who believes that santa is a jolly fat asshole in a red suit should really learn their history on the fact, as it was coka-cola that made him that way, before coke got their hands on "santa" he was actually far closer to a skinny wizard.










http://infolocata.com/mirovia/irrefutable-proof-that-santa-is-odin/


----------



## Haskanael

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> yeah someone will, but really it should end up being a rider on an 8 legged steed carrying a spear... just saying. as thats the origins of the fat man in a red suit to begin with.
> 
> Infact anyone who believes that santa is a jolly fat asshole in a red suit should really learn their history on the fact, as it was coka-cola that made him that way, before coke got their hands on "santa" he was actually far closer to a skinny wizard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://infolocata.com/mirovia/irrefutable-proof-that-santa-is-odin/


Finaly someone that knows!


----------



## Kreuger

So why exactly does Logan Grimnar have a floating (attack) dog-sled?

Unless the dogs also float what's the point? Other I suppose, than never breaking a skid or wheel.

So . . . Logan scores big at the Fenris Iditarod . . . 

I'm confused.


----------



## maximus2467

Logan Grimnar is indeed a plastic kit. As you might imagine this is a fairly large kit, comprising three medium sprues of bits. A bit surprising for a special character.
Source got a closer look at Logan's rules as presented in Codex: Space Wolves. He is just a close combat character, even with the grav-chariot. To amend earlier information, the 4 extra close combat attacks Logan gets with the chariot are Rending. Presumably this is to represent the attacks of the thunderwolves pulling the chariot.
Logan's previous tactical rules are gone, though he still has Saga of Majesty, which does roughly what it did in the old codex. 
Source strongly suspects Logan's rules will be expanded in the codex supplement 'Champions of Fenris', a la Commander Farsight and Ghazkul, though this is merely informed speculation.

Not trying to take any credit for this, it's from another site, just trying to share info


----------



## Haskanael

Kreuger said:


> So why exactly does Logan Grimnar have a floating (attack) dog-sled?
> 
> Unless the dogs also float what's the point? Other I suppose, than never breaking a skid or wheel.
> 
> So . . . Logan scores big at the Fenris Iditarod . . .
> 
> I'm confused.


the wolvies can go places where a chariots wheels or skis would have trouble, this way, no wheel or ski breakage


----------



## bitsandkits

I think the fact the kit is out of the ordinary is good, I think that is whats needed for gw, something that separates the wolves from there brothers is the right way to go, the kit looks pretty well executed and the fact its named character makes me think we will see more of this type thing in the future.

Ok hes not for everyone, but it would unreal to think he should appeal to everyone, but 40k is a slightly better place for having him, I think this is the kit people thought was leman russ returned maybe?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I want the Blood Angel Chariot from the Collected Visions book, that looked cool.


----------



## mayegelt

I think this Wolf Chariot pic has been put out there to be like Baseball... Sometimes you need something to think of at the mid way point so not to get to excited to quick. Now all those wolf players who were coming close with the plastic dreadnaughts and leaked rules about all sorts of other things have that chariot to look at and calm down


----------



## Haskanael

mayegelt said:


> I think this Wolf Chariot pic has been put out there to be like Baseball... Sometimes you need something to think of at the mid way point so not to get to excited to quick. Now all those wolf players who were coming close with the plastic dreadnaughts and leaked rules about all sorts of other things have that chariot to look at and calm down


I think that there are a lot that will get a "conversion high" over the chariot


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Haskanael said:


> I think that there are a lot that will get a "conversion high" over the chariot


Yep, I already have plans for a conversion. I have my eye on another kit that will help me convert both the flyer and the sled.


----------



## Brother Cato

Ladies and Gentlemen, in honor of Mr Grimnar's new toy (And because I might be more than a little drunk right now), here's a little something I prepared earlier today.

You may enjoy.



> Here comes Grimnar, here comes Grimnar,
> Right down Fenris lane
> Freki and Geri and all his wolves
> Pullin' on the reins
> Bells are ringin', guardsmen singin'
> All is merry and bright
> Load your Bolters and say your prayers
> 'Cause Grimnar comes tonight!
> 
> Here comes Grimnar, here comes Grimnar,
> Right down Fenris lane
> He's got a bag that's filled with PURGE
> For Xenos and Heretics again
> Hear those sleigh bells jingle jangle,
> Oh what a beautiful sight
> So jump in bed and cover your head
> 'Cause Grimnar comes tonight!
> 
> Here comes Grimnar, here comes Grimnar,
> Right down Fenris lane
> He doesn't care if you're Marine or Guard
> He loves you just the same
> Grimnar knows we're all Russ's children
> That makes everything right
> So fill your hearts with Fenris cheer
> 'Cause Grimnar comes tonight!
> 
> Here comes Grimnar, here comes Grimnar,
> Right down Fenris lane
> He'll come around when the chimes ring out
> That it's Helwinter morn again
> Peace on Terra will come to all
> If we just follow the Russ
> So let's give thanks to the Emprah above
> That Grimnar comes tonight!


----------



## maximus2467

Just seen this on another site, not sure of its origin


----------



## Einherjar667

Drunk on mead no doubt!


----------



## Brother Cato

Einherjar667 said:


> Drunk on mead no doubt!


Well, something. I couldn't resist given the Sleigh and all the "Santa Grimnar" jokes X3


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Einherjar667 said:


> Drunk on mead no doubt!


hey! mead is amazing!


----------



## Haskanael

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> hey! mead is amazing!


it realy is!


----------



## Einherjar667

Viking blod is


----------



## Khorne's Fist

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tugger

Haha got a good laugh out of that one.


----------



## Archon Grimherald

lol that was hilarious almost as funny as the actual model


----------



## Vaz

This is a pile of wank.

Back to 30k.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Not as bad a pic, but still bad. Some nice art work from the codex as well.



























Notice that Canis is on the list in this pic, so rumours of his demise seem greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Brother Cato

Khorne's Fist said:


>


This picture here is awesome...



Khorne's Fist said:


> Notice that Canis is on the list in this pic, so rumours of his demise seem greatly exaggerated.


...letting the "Wolf Wolf Wolfy Wolf" jokes continue on on the other hand, not so much.


----------



## Tawa

Khorne's Fist said:


>


I, just, wha......? :suicide:


----------



## scscofield

I think they should have went with just a full longship, no wolves, just a bad ass flying viking ship with a pimp throne on the back.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

And some GK news.


----------



## Tawa

"A Trip To Titan".....? :good:


----------



## Haskanael

im certainly interested in the continieuation of Sanctus reach, and any suplements that arent out on paperback are going to be ignored by me for the simple fact of not having any kind of tablet and not having any reason to get one.


----------



## Zerodyme619

Ok, that Sled looks pimp as hell XD I love it. I was actually not planning on getting Grimnar, I just wanted to start a small SW force, to be used as allies. But this? I need it >_>.

The "Trip to Titan" seems interesting. Could just mean the campaign book and some background in the WD. Although someone mentioned (I think on Faeit212's blog or Warseer) that a new GreyKnight Codex as a "Blitz-release" without any models would be near. Not sure if I can believe that, but i will certainly keep eyes and ears open for it


----------



## maximus2467

I fucking love that chariot! It looks fucking awesome!!! Sign me up GW!!!


----------



## Snokvor

This chariot is on par with the Dark Angel's flying DJ booth. GW smokes some potent herbs.


----------



## revilo44

That sled looks really swag (it's what the kids say now a days apparently) I love it, I might the supplement and painting guide as well when I have money.


----------



## MidnightSun

Tactical Objective 'destroy a unit in close combat'.

Looking forward to having Unleash The Wolves, Stomp Em Boyz and a copy of Blood and Guts each, so we can just forget that the objectives exist in the objectives game and curbstomp each other in combat.

Hopefully it'll be a bit easier now if it's true that Grey Hunters don't get Bolter, BP/CCW, Counter-Attack, and Wolf Standards.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I don't get the idea behind Sanctus Reach, if it was a global campaign like the old summer ones then yeah that would be awesome, but as it is I just find it pointless.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Words_of_Truth said:


> I don't get the idea behind Sanctus Reach, if it was a global campaign like the old summer ones then yeah that would be awesome, but as it is I just find it pointless.


The old global campaigns were awesome, but GW seems to be persuing a policy of non interaction with their customers for the last few years. Certain fb pages have disappeared and the BL bolt hole shut down. Why this happened, I have no clue, but seeing as it goes against most modern tenets of marketing which espouse the broad use of new media to get your product out there and interact with the end user, I wonder if it has anything to do with the slump in sales figures.


----------



## Macas

Anyone know how much *Logan Grimnar and the sled will be?*


----------



## neferhet

Macas said:


> Anyone know how much *Logan Grimnar and the sled will be?*


I heard a rumor from a certain source:
Just too much for that thing.


----------



## mcmuffin

I just want the damn codex in my hands already, I've had enough of this waiting crap.


----------



## maximus2467

I've heard the Logan model and chariot is £36, wouldn't surprise me if this is accurate tbh going off the rumoured rules of how it will perform


----------



## revilo44

I download the simple Version of the wolf dex and found this


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Comes with a Belt of Russ as standard? Not bad. How does he compare pts wise to a standard codex captain?


----------



## mcmuffin

There are some really badly translated rules on Faeit 212. The relics of the Fang look a bit disappointing to be honest, there's nothing there that matches the likes of the Axe of Blind Fury from the CSM codex or the Burning blade. We'll see though, maybe it's just a translation issue. here's the stuff from Faeit 212



> The venerable dreadnought shield is called a Blizzard shield, and it grants a 3+ invul to every damage on in front facing.
> the axe ist just like a CCW with mastercrafted.
> 
> Jaws of the world wolf is still in, its power 6, warp charge 2, focused witch fire with 18" inch. Single model ini test or removed. MC's auto pass this test.
> 
> Long fang squads start with 2 space marines, the ancient and a long fang for 30pts.





> Force Org:
> at least 2 HQ, 2 hours - maximum of 6 HQ (!)
> additional possibility to make units
> Warlord traits:
> 
> Reroll hits in a challenge
> Relentlessly for (complete) beasts and cavalry units of the Wolves, who within 12 around the Warlord these units Furious Charge
> Monster Hunter
> FNP 6 + for Warlord and unit
> Flank attack and cover for Warlord
> Repeat 12 inch radius MW and pinning
> Wargear:
> 
> Helfrost weapons in various versions: with wound strength test / death
> Blizzard shield (for Dreadnoughts): Melee weapon, 3 + ward against all hits against the front (also in NK)
> Rune Weapons: How Psiwaffen with Adamantener will
> Relics:
> 
> Bite of Fenris: Bolter with Helfrost
> Helm Durfast: reroll to hit, shooting attacks have ignore cover
> Armor of Russ: 2 + / 4 + +, ini opponents in challenge -5
> The Black Death: +2 S, DS2, melee, unwieldy, +3 attacks when more enemy models in melee
> Wulfestein: have support and unit Furious Charge, Carrier has Berserk
> 
> Psychic Powers:
> Living Lightning (Primary) / WC1: 18 inches Hexenfeuer, S7 DS, Storm 3, shock = at goal from 6 two additional hit, except for snapshots
> Stormbringer / WC1: Blessing, veils for psykers and unit
> Storm rage / WC1: curse unit in 18 inches, 1BF, open as difficult terrain, all jump infantry, slider, etc. antigrav must immediately remove test for dangerous terrain if affected.
> Murderous Hurricane / WC2: 18 inches Hexenfeuer, S4 DS, 5 inch template, Rending, Storm 1
> Fury of the wolf spirits / WC2: 18 inches Hexenfeuer, both profiles are shot in any order, S6 DS-4 storm, S5 DS2 Storm 2, precise
> Maw / WC2: 18 inches focused Hexenfeuer, a model (not monstrous) makes Initest / death
> Björn:
> 
> KG 6, BF6, 13/13/10, reverend
> Assault Cannon
> 5 + +
> +1 On Iniklau
> may swap weapons
> Ulrik the Slayer:
> 
> KG 6, ini 5, 3 attacks
> are unit 6 + FNP
> nemesis is within 6 inches
> are adamant within 12 inches


I don't understand what half of this shit means to be honest. A little disappointed with the psychic powers from what I can discern, we didn't get anything new, just our old powers back.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

mcmuffin said:


> we didn't get anything new, just our old powers back.


If only we got them back as they were. If true Jaws has taken a big nerf.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

From BoLS. Looks like the chariot is as tough as the new flyer. 



> Logan Grimnar
> 
> WS6 BS5 S4 T4 W4 I5 A5 Ld10 Sv2+
> Terminator Armor
> Stormbolter
> Belt of Russ
> 
> Counterattack
> Eternal Warrior
> Independent Character
> Stubborn
> Acute Senses
> Fearless
> 
> Saga of Majesty
> 
> Stormrider +70pts
> 
> 
> Stormrider:
> 
> BS:3 AV: 12/12/12 HP3
> Vehicle, Chariot, Opened-top
> 
> There is also chatter that Stormrider grants a 4+ invulnerable.


----------



## mcmuffin

Khorne's Fist said:


> If only we got them back as they were. If true Jaws has taken a big nerf.


as has living lightning, 18" range is complete pantaloons. Big granny sized bloomers


----------



## Zerodyme619

Here is a translation that is better and more understandable from the leak from 40Kings: 

FOC: 

minimum 2 HQ 2 troops, up to 6 HQ 
possibiities for letting units outflank 

Warlord-Traits: 

1. Reroll hits in a challenge 
2. Stubborn for complete units of beasts and Cavalry units, units in 12" of the warlord have furious charge 
3. monster hunter 
4. FNP 6+ for the Warlord and is unit 
5. Outflanking and stealth for the warlord and his unit 
6. In 12" around the warlord failed morale and pinning checks can be rerolled 

Wargear: 

- Helfrost-Weapons in different versions 
- Blizzard shield is as we already now 
- Runic weapons are like Force weapons which also confer adamantium will 

Relics: 

- Bite of Fenris: Boltgun with Helfrost 
- Helmet of Durfast: reroll to hit, shooting attacks have Ignores cover 
- Armor of Russ: 2+/4++, opponent in Challenge has minus 5 to Initiative 
- The black death: +2 S, AP 2, CCW, unwieldy,+3 attacks when the enemy has more models in the combat 
- Wulfenstone: bearer and unit have Furious charge, bearer has Rage 

Psionic powers: 

- Living Lightning(primary) , WC 1, 18", Witchfire, S7 AP - Assault 3, Shock= on a to hit roll of 6 two additional hits are generated, does not work with snapshots 
- Storm Caller WC1, Blessing, gives psyker and his unit shrouded 
- Storm wrath, WC 1, Malediction, target unit in 18" has -1 to BS, treats open terrainas difficult terrain, jump infantry, Antigrav etc must take dangerous terrain test immediately 
.- murderous hurricane, WC 2, 18", Witchfire,S4 AP - large blast template, rending, assault 1 
- Fury of the wolf spirits, WC 2, 18", Witchfire, S6 AP - Assault 4, S5 AP 2 Assault 2, both profiles are fired in the order the controlling player likes 
- JotWW: WC 2, 18", focussed Witchfire, one model except if it isaMC makes an I-Check or dies 
- 


Bjorn: 

WS/BS 6, 13/13/10 
assault cannon as standard 
5++ 
+1 to seize the initiative 
can swap weapons 

Ulrik the Slayer 
- WS 6, I5, A3 
- confers FNP 6+ to unit 
- gives preferred enemy in 6" 
- confers stubborn in 6"


----------



## mcmuffin

Mass leaks over on Grot orderly, but it's all in spanish

If someone fancies translating all of this i wouldn't argue. 

In other news, Logan Grimnar's axe is awesome. Either S6 AP3 or S8 ap2. This makes me quite happy


----------



## Khorne's Fist

mcmuffin said:


> Mass leaks over on Grot orderly, but it's all in spanish
> 
> If someone fancies translating all of this i wouldn't argue.
> 
> In other news, Logan Grimnar's axe is awesome. Either S6 AP3 or S8 ap2. This makes me quite happy


I assume the S6 attacks are at I5?


----------



## Zerodyme619

Uh, nice Harald Deathwolf seems to have 4 wounds and his coat/mantle seems to offer some sort of protection from Pyromancy powers (not that anyone is taking these anyways XD). And he lets other wolves use his Moralevalue if i read that correctly... 190 pts and even comes with a boltpistol  Seems ok, I like his background.

Wolfscouts really seems to have lost "behind enemy lines". 14pts per model

Longfangs start with 2 models: One LongFang and one Ancient (statwise basically a Wolfgaurd...) No Stormwolf for them as dedicated Transport.

All very interesting ^^


----------



## mcmuffin

Khorne's Fist said:


> I assume the S6 attacks are at I5?


They are indeed, and the S8 are unwieldy. So he can butcher space marines AND terminators.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just looking through the pages in that link, and while my Spanish is very rusty, I see no mention in their profiles of either Grimnar or Bjorn being Lords of War. And Loagan gets his row boat for 70 pts.


----------



## scscofield

They both have the HQ skull symbol instead of the LoW symbol so looks like that rumor is shot

EDIT: actually strike that, Logan is under Amos de la Guerra in the profile pics, guess this translates to masters of war, close enough to LoW.


----------



## mcmuffin

Ok, so on Grimnar. Being a Lord of War means he'll not be that common a sight on the battlefield, but holy jesus his rules are immense. I'm wondering will he still be able to give his unit special rules every turn, because if so he'll be out and out one of the best characters in the game. Stormrider downgrades all penetrating hits to glancing hits, which means a minimum of 3 hits to bring it down, and if that is coupled with the alleged 4++ it has then it will be an absolutely awesome option, since it's bringing your combat focused monster that is Logan 12" every turn, so he has a potential 24" threat range. Immense. 

Also apparently if you follow the SW standard formation then all standard units get outflank on a 4+. 40 grey hunters with re-rollable outflank will be a tricky one to deal with. I'm liking what i'm hearing so far


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Now this I wouldn't have any problem buying. Way better than the row boat.


----------



## Brother Cato

mcmuffin said:


> Ok, so on Grimnar. Being a Lord of War means he'll not be that common a sight on the battlefield, but holy jesus his rules are immense. I'm wondering will he still be able to give his unit special rules every turn, because if so he'll be out and out one of the best characters in the game. Stormrider downgrades all penetrating hits to glancing hits, which means a minimum of 3 hits to bring it down, and if that is coupled with the alleged 4++ it has then it will be an absolutely awesome option, since it's bringing your combat focused monster that is Logan 12" every turn, so he has a potential 24" threat range. Immense.
> 
> Also apparently if you follow the SW standard formation then all standard units get outflank on a 4+. 40 grey hunters with re-rollable outflank will be a tricky one to deal with. I'm liking what i'm hearing so far


I still don't know how to feel about this. I still remember what (apparently) happened to Ghazkull now he's a Lord of War.



Khorne's Fist said:


> Now this I wouldn't have any problem buying. Way better than the row boat.


Do you think it goes Back to the Future? X3


----------



## psactionman

Any other iPad users notice the Space Wolf interactive edition is not available in the iBooks store?


----------



## Eva

Been reading through the codex today. The psychic power's are pants. Better off using the rule book powers. JoW is a joke lol.


----------



## Brother Cato

Eva said:


> Been reading through the codex today. The psychic power's are pants. Better off using the rule book powers. JoW is a joke lol.


Speaking of, does JotWW eat units now, or just snipe the one guy?


----------



## Eva

Focused witchfire. So id imagine one, normally random guy. MC's Auto pass. All for the low price of two warp charges..


----------



## Brother Cato

Eva said:


> Focused witchfire. So id imagine one, normally random guy. MC's Auto pass. All for the low price of two warp charges..


I...just...what?! O_O

So presumably, you can't even use this for sniping IC's or important models? Come to think of it, does it even have any kind of effect on vehicles? It sounds on paper like something went from "horrifically OP" to "nerfed into buggery".


----------



## Eva

Targets single non vehicle 18' away. Yep, not a fan of them.


----------



## Brother Cato

Eva said:


> Targets single non vehicle 18' away. Yep, not a fan of them.


So...wow. I think everyone knew Jaws was gonna get nerfed...but this doesn't sound like the sort of power I'd pray to get on a Six. This sounds like the sort of occasion where I'd pray NOT to get a Six.

Between this, Logan shuffling his way into being a Lord of War and all the retconning (hey look, the Wolf Brothers don't seem to exist anymore and apparently despite using the Codex Astartes as toilet paper, our companies follow some of it's tenants!) and other stupidity (Murderfang), I'm starting to think not even the Helfrost guns and shiny new Bjorn model can save it now.


----------



## Eva

Well I have only had a quick read through it, and apart from the psychic powers being rather lackluster and some fluff quirks, the book seems fairly decent. 

It Brings the wolves into line with the newer codex, which is definitely not a bad thing.


----------



## psactionman

I like what I am reading so far. I am a little disappointed about the loss of the anti-psyker stuff, Wolf Tooth Necklace, Long Fang's special split fire, and Terminators in drop pods.

Njal got a bit of a side shuffle. He is finally ML3, and gets to re-roll a failed psychic test and deny the witch each psychic phase, so that is pretty cool. Definitely brings him more in line with Tigur and Mephi. But, no more Chooser of the Slain or Tempest powers. Rune Priests can buy a Psychic Hood for 10 points and all have Adamantium Will. 

Iron Priests get Thunder Hammers for free, which is silly since their servo-arm is already x2 Strength, but I guess you get to choose between Concussive or AP1 so I guess I can see it.

Basic CAD lets you have up to 6 HQs and requires 2 HQ just to play. Not all units get Outflank on a 4+ only Troops with an IC in their unit get that 4+, everyone else is a 6. But you also get to pick one unit in Reserves every turn after the first and they automatically come on the board, so that is kind of nice.

I don't know why people are so hard on Murderfang. Sure the name is stupid, and the unmeltable mega alien ice claws make me sad, but in combat he is a beast. Get a FW Dreadnought Drop Pod and drop him down, flame the enemy then disembark next round and tear it up. His fluff is stupid (with the exception of a Wulfin Dreadnought, which is an interesting concept) but his rules are stupid good.

Psychic powers are meh at best. JotWW is only good if you have a single model unit or a group of elites that you don't care who dies first. Focused witchfire with 1 casualty, and no vehicles or MC, is as was said before, mega nerf. Living Lightning has a Tesla effect, so that sounds fun to play with. The Wolf Spirits seemed to get better, one of them has Precision Shots on it, but I am still in the meh category. Go Biomancy and rip crap up.

All in all I think it is a step in the right direction and brought them back in line with other Codexes, and I am really looking forward to getting them into glorious combat. I am just disappointed at HOW they did that and am not thrilled with all of the changes.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Do iron priests come with the servo harness, or is it an upgrade? I'm working on a conversion of one at the moment, so it'd be handy to know.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

psactionman said:


> I like what I am reading so far. I am a little disappointed about the loss of the anti-psyker stuff, Wolf Tooth Necklace, Long Fang's special split fire, and Terminators in drop pods.
> 
> Njal got a bit of a side shuffle. He is finally ML3, and gets to re-roll a failed psychic test and deny the witch each psychic phase, so that is pretty cool. Definitely brings him more in line with Tigur and Mephi. But, no more Chooser of the Slain or Tempest powers. Rune Priests can buy a Psychic Hood for 10 points and all have Adamantium Will.
> 
> *Iron Priests get Thunder Hammers for free, which is silly since their servo-harness is already x2 Strength, but I guess you get to choose between Concussive or AP1 so I guess I can see it.*
> 
> Basic CAD lets you have up to 6 HQs and requires 2 HQ just to play. Not all units get Outflank on a 4+ only Troops with an IC in their unit get that 4+, everyone else is a 6. But you also get to pick one unit in Reserves every turn after the first and they automatically come on the board, so that is kind of nice.
> 
> I don't know why people are so hard on Murderfang. Sure the name is stupid, and the unmeltable mega alien ice claws make me sad, but in combat he is a beast. Get a FW Dreadnought Drop Pod and drop him down, flame the enemy then disembark next round and tear it up. His fluff is stupid (with the exception of a Wulfin Dreadnought, which is an interesting concept) but his rules are stupid good.
> 
> Psychic powers are meh at best. JotWW is only good if you have a single model unit or a group of elites that you don't care who dies first. Focused witchfire with 1 casualty, and no vehicles or MC, is as was said before, mega nerf. Living Lightning has a Tesla effect, so that sounds fun to play with. The Wolf Spirits seemed to get better, one of them has Precision Shots on it, but I am still in the meh category. Go Biomancy and rip crap up.
> 
> All in all I think it is a step in the right direction and brought them back in line with other Codexes, and I am really looking forward to getting them into glorious combat. I am just disappointed at HOW they did that and am not thrilled with all of the changes.


Servo arm/harness just gives you 1 or 2 bonus power fist attacks, your normal attacks are with what ever weapon you use, so it'll be something like 2-3 Thunder hammer attacks and a power fist attack, if he had a power weapon like a sword he'd have 2-3 power sword attacks that strike at initiative and then a power fist attack that strikes last.


----------



## Firewolf

Khorne's Fist said:


> Do iron priests come with the servo harness, or is it an upgrade? I'm working on a conversion of one at the moment, so it'd be handy to know.


>> They dont mate. Same set-up as before cept they can take a THunderwolf mount. Got my dex this morning, pretty good, a few changes. Wolf guard pack leaders are an upgrade, dont have to take hem if ye dont want.


----------



## psactionman

Khorne's Fist said:


> Do iron priests come with the servo harness, or is it an upgrade? I'm working on a conversion of one at the moment, so it'd be handy to know.


Sorry, it was late and I misspoke. No servo-harness at all, not even an upgrade. 



Words_of_Truth said:


> Servo arm/harness just gives you 1 or 2 bonus power fist attacks, your normal attacks are with what ever weapon you use, so it'll be something like 2-3 Thunder hammer attacks and a power fist attack, if he had a power weapon like a sword he'd have 2-3 power sword attacks that strike at initiative and then a power fist attack that strikes last.


Not anymore. It was faq'd back in 6th that servo-arm/harness is another weapon option. It is just like having a S x2 AP1 Specialist Weapon. But since they have a TH that's a bonus attack no matter which way you roll it. Even doubled checked the nex codex, it is not how it used to be.  

However, I did just read while checking that Wolf Claws no longer let you re-roll misses, but are +1 S with Shred. Off topic, but I thought it was awesome.


----------



## mcmuffin

First thoughts of mine. 

Rune priests are still going to be the staple HQ choice, considering mastery level 2 and a hood is actually cheaper than the basic Rune priest in the last codex

Wolf Claws are going to be the new standard for most wolf CC units and Wolf Guard pack leaders, since it's +1S as well as shred, so that's a nice weapon

Grey Hunters remain fantastic troops, but if you use the SW formation, you don't get objective secured, which is total fucking pants. It doesn't even make any fluff sense, SW are just as tactically aware as every other space marine. 

Blood Claws are dirt cheap, and a pretty viable option.

Long Fangs got the long expected smack with the price bat, going back up to normal Devastator marine prices. 

And the Stormwolf plane is probably one of the best fliers in the game (not a surprise since GW want to sell as many of them as possible)



This codex has basically taken a lot away from space wolves in terms of uniqueness and the ability to play them completely differently from regular marines. A lot of units have lost quite a few special rules, like Wolf Scouts, Njal, Long Fangs. In return we now have access to fliers and a few significantly cheaper units. The relics of the Fang are very nice as well, with particular emphasis on the Armour of Russ. I can see it being a widely used option for Thunderlords. I have yet to analyse the codex in full, but so far it's a resounding 'ok' from me.

Also, there's a fucking weapon called the 'Fangsword of the Ice Wolf'. That's one million fucking times worse than Murderfang and Canis mcwolfywolf put together


----------



## Lord of the Night

My thoughts on the new Space Wolf releases: (Solely the models. I don't know jack-shit about SW rules.)

Dreadnought/Bjorn/Murderfang: Love the new Venerable Dreadnought, it looks totally unique to the Wolves and fitting, almost a step away from the Contemptors of the Heresy. Bjorn looks good and I like his claw, but he seems less ornate than the Venerable and I dislike that; Bjorn should be the oldest and most venerable of all the Dreadnoughts. Murderfang, I am not a fan. I like the claws and the bone racks, but that face is just the most godawful thing i've seen in a 40k kit in a good while. It's like a human just strapped himself in and took a Dread for a joy-ride. A better choice would have been a bronze death-mask of a bearded Fenrisian warrior, now that would have made him look damn good.

Logan Grimnar: LOVE IT. Grimnar's new pose looks brilliant with just the right amount of detail and wolfiness, and that chariot is absolutely brilliant. Something that makes Grimnar stand out beyond just having a badass axe. The Fenrisian Wolves look good too, though I would definitely paint them in unique colours to make them stand out as the Wolf-Brothers of Grimnar, rather than just common brown as the rest of the wolf models seem to be.

Stormfang Gunship: Not really a fan of the model. It may just be me but it just seems too "on the nose" for a Norse longboat, yet another thing that makes the Space Wolves the Space Vikings of 40k. Not a bad thing I suppose, but looking at this kit all I can think is that it's missing the oars. 


LotN


----------



## psactionman

Lord of the Night said:


> Dreadnought/Bjorn/Murderfang: Love the new Venerable Dreadnought, it looks totally unique to the Wolves and fitting, almost a step away from the Contemptors of the Heresy. Bjorn looks good and I like his claw, but he seems less ornate than the Venerable and I dislike that; Bjorn should be the oldest and most venerable of all the Dreadnoughts.


GW model design team seems to be reading the fluff a lot more, which is actually why I like the look of the new Bjorn so much. Bjorn HATES the ornate designs on his coffin, and says so in the fluff ALL THE TIME. He is actually kind of whiny about it. So good work design team for making a model that matches the fluff.



mcmuffin said:


> Grey Hunters remain fantastic troops, but if you use the SW formation, you don't get objective secured, which is total fucking pants. It doesn't even make any fluff sense, SW are just as tactically aware as every other space marine.


I think what they are trying to do is be more specific with the reason you are taking the detachment. You can take a CAD from the rulebook and get OS, or take Wolves Unleashed or a Great Company, which the description on both say the goal is to kill, not to secure. You want OS take a CAD. You want extra Killy rules, take a detachment from the Codex. 



> This codex has basically taken a lot away from space wolves in terms of uniqueness and the ability to play them completely differently from regular marines. A lot of units have lost quite a few special rules, like Wolf Scouts, Njal, Long Fangs. In return we now have access to fliers and a few significantly cheaper units. The relics of the Fang are very nice as well, with particular emphasis on the Armour of Russ. I can see it being a widely used option for Thunderlords. I have yet to analyse the codex in full, but so far it's a resounding 'ok' from me.


 This is the biggest complaint I have as well. Sure we got a lot of cool stuff, but did we have to lose so much? Dreadnoughts with more than power fists is nice and great, and a chariot is amazing, but did we have to lose the flare too?



> Also, there's a fucking weapon called the 'Fangsword of the Ice Wolf'. That's one million fucking times worse than Murderfang and Canis mcwolfywolf put together


Whoever named some of these things needs to be punched in the throat.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Do any of the characters let you take TWs as troops, as per the rumours?


----------



## scscofield

No, in fact there is no HQ that change FoC at all.

A real sexy thing now is lone wolf's. they do not do the Vp thing anymore, they just don't score. What is sexy is they are not tied to a FoC anymore. You can take 1 for each troop choice or WGP choice. So in a standard FoC 6-9 of them possible.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

So Grimnar doesn't make WG troops any more? That puts a small crimp in my plans.


----------



## scscofield

Nope, they are just elites now.

Edit: Unless I am missing it somewhere, he is the only one that can take his chariot also.


----------



## MidnightSun

To be honest, Grimnar making Wolf Guard into troops would be stupidly good, although it would be a good example of codex creep as Ravenwing get ousted by White Scars who get ousted by Wolf Guard Bikers (and if you want a laugh, compare the Deathwing Standard and the Wolf Standard).

I'm undecided. Space Wolves now look like Codex: Space Marines, except everyone is also better and can bring melee options but at the cost of some of the utility (no Combat Squads; I haven't seen anything about reserve manipulation yet; and the Tempest Discipline doesn't look as good as Biomancy, Telepathy or Divination on Tigurius).

They look like they'll deliver a really, really nasty alpha strike as a Drop Pod army, and then keep on hitting you all game. Hopefully Blitza-Bommas will really come into their own as dropping a Str7 AP2 Large Blast seems a good way to get rid of their infantry, but I'll have to experiment.


----------



## Zerodyme619

@MidnightSun: 
There is some reserve manipulation, if you take the SpaceWolves Detachment as your ForceOrg.: Every turn (except turn 1) you can choose one unit in reserve to automatically pass its reserve-roll. So you have a little more control, and can make sure that units arrive if you really need them..


----------



## MidnightSun

Zerodyme619 said:


> @MidnightSun:
> There is some reserve manipulation, if you take the SpaceWolves Detachment as your ForceOrg.: Every turn (except turn 1) you can choose one unit in reserve to automatically pass its reserve-roll. So you have a little more control, and can make sure that units arrive if you really need them..


Oh, they have a detachment? I was aware of their Formation but I didn't know about a Detachment, that sounds pretty darn good then.


----------



## Zerodyme619

MidnightSun said:


> Oh, they have a detachment? I was aware of their Formation but I didn't know about a Detachment, that sounds pretty darn good then.


Yap. The Detachment basically looks like the one from BRB, only you need at least 2 HQs and can have up to 6 (!!). The Rest is as usual.
It allows you to reroll your Warlord Trait (business as usual), and before the game starts, you can roll a D6 for every unit of the Detachment (add +2 if it is a Troop choice, joined by a character). If you roll a 6, the unit gets outflank. And then finally, the guaranteed reserve roll every round. 
Of course, you do not get "objective secured" with this detachment, that would be a bit much...
I can think of quite a few lists that could be really fun with this


----------



## psactionman

I took my Deathwing list (Belial, 2 7 man Deathwing with 3 TH/SS assault Cannon LC, 1 4 man Deathwing 2 TH/SS LC, Deathwing Command Squad Fortitude Banner HF 3 TH/SS) with Ulrik the Slayer 10 man Grey hunters w/ Melta guns plasma pistol drop pod and rocked some Necrons. Ulrik took out a squad of 5 Warriors without breaking a sweat. I am really excited about the potential of this codex.


----------



## Orochi

Just seen the new model for Logan.

A floating chariot pulled by wolves?

Fucking Stupid.


----------



## Snokvor

The Codex and the rest of the new stuff are on pre-orders now.


----------



## mcmuffin

I think the reaction to the chariot is a bit much to be honest. The concept isn't that bad, it isn't even as if they wolves really pull the chariot, they're there as attack dogs as much as anything else.


----------



## Snokvor

As long as the SW players like it it's all that matters.


----------



## MidnightSun

Zerodyme619 said:


> Yap. The Detachment basically looks like the one from BRB, only you need at least 2 HQs and can have up to 6 (!!). The Rest is as usual.
> It allows you to reroll your Warlord Trait (business as usual), and before the game starts, you can roll a D6 for every unit of the Detachment (add +2 if it is a Troop choice, joined by a character). If you roll a 6, the unit gets outflank. And then finally, the guaranteed reserve roll every round.
> Of course, you do not get "objective secured" with this detachment, that would be a bit much...
> I can think of quite a few lists that could be really fun with this


That's pretty neat. I think Great Waaaagh! possibly get it better with Deep Strike instead of Outflank, but automatically getting reserves is a really nice benefit.


----------



## Firewolf

>> Having read the book, I think its pretty good. Yeah, they have lost a few "wolfy" things, but I honestly like the tactical objectives. Yeah, they replace rulebook ones, but I think they give us some of the wolfyness back, basically we are marines, but We think different tactically. Im sure you get my point there, even if it looks wrong. 

>> Logan's chariot looks sweet, but I wont get one. And free storm shields for termies is cool imo.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Found this on fb. Looks like a repackaging of existing SW sprues with heavy weapons and jump packs. Don't see a frost cannon on the LFs though. It says there's 8 heavy weapons, which is the same as the standard devastator box, which has a missile launcher, a multi-melta, two heavy bolters, two lascannons and two plasma cannons. Also just noticed that they are €3 dearer than the normal SM boxes. The Warriors of the Fang box saves you €34 though.


----------



## bitsandkits

Looks like they have removed the standard leg sprues and replaced them with the wolf pack sprue, a good move for GW as even though they are slightly more than the vanilla marines it means a less expensive alternative than buying both a dev squad and a wolf pack set .


----------



## Diatribe1974

The Skyclaws will be mine soon enough. Probably 2 boxes worth.


----------



## ckcrawford

Chariot is kind of ridiculous. Thats pushing it really. They are fricken super humans with the best armor in the galaxy.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

bitsandkits said:


> Looks like they have removed the standard leg sprues and replaced them with the wolf pack sprue, a good move for GW as even though they are slightly more than the vanilla marines it means a less expensive alternative than buying both a dev squad and a wolf pack set .


yes and no, sure buying both just to build the Dev squad with more wolf bits might seem more expensive, but if you then take all the bits you didnt use to make the dev squad and use them to make normal marines, you still come out ontop with more by just buying the original dev box and a space wolf kit.


----------



## bitsandkits

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> yes and no, sure buying both just to build the Dev squad with more wolf bits might seem more expensive, but if you then take all the bits you didnt use to make the dev squad and use them to make normal marines, you still come out ontop with more by just buying the original dev box and a space wolf kit.


you are correct of course, but what i was getting at was that it was better for those on a lower budget(which seems to be anyone on a forum if the claims of poverty are anything to go by :grin: ), after all, if you can just throw money at this game its actually easy to save money(ironically) by buying the larger box sets that save you stacks of cash vs RRP of the individual boxes.

the other thing i like is that they have bothered to bundle them together at all, i know its a little like spoon feeding the customer, but considering some of the comments i see on social media from gamers i can understand why they have done it, part of games workshops continued ability to sell stuff stems from the paranoia of its customer base of not wanting to field anything that didnt come off the shelf and from the pages of the codex, thats why i think we are seeing things like allies matrix and codex supplements/dataslates, the average GW gamer lacks the initiative/confidence/ability to work this shit our for them self? or maybe they are just too lazy? back in the day of RT the game was pretty fluid and open ended, you pretty much turned up with anything and worked out the rules for it as you went along, ok maybe not ideal for the gamer of today but it meant imagination and fun were the key factors in the game.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

bitsandkits said:


> you are correct of course, but what i was getting at was that it was better for those on a lower budget(which seems to be anyone on a forum if the claims of poverty are anything to go by :grin: ), after all, if you can just throw money at this game its actually easy to save money(ironically) by buying the larger box sets that save you stacks of cash vs RRP of the individual boxes.
> 
> the other thing i like is that they have bothered to bundle them together at all, i know its a little like spoon feeding the customer, but considering some of the comments i see on social media from gamers i can understand why they have done it, part of games workshops continued ability to sell stuff stems from the paranoia of its customer base of not wanting to field anything that didnt come off the shelf and from the pages of the codex, thats why i think we are seeing things like allies matrix and codex supplements/dataslates, the average GW gamer lacks the initiative/confidence/ability to work this shit our for them self? or maybe they are just too lazy? back in the day of RT the game was pretty fluid and open ended, you pretty much turned up with anything and worked out the rules for it as you went along, ok maybe not ideal for the gamer of today but it meant imagination and fun were the key factors in the game.


that is why i said yes and no, as for a quick one buy, yes its cheaper then HAVING to buy both kits to get the appropriate design as one might want for just long fangs, and for veteran players this is a better choice. Of course I think the Dev / Long Fang box is stupid in the first place as neither box gives you the ability to choose ALL the weapons you would want on said squads, it just gives you one of each, forcing you to buy, say, 5 boxes, to get a squad of 5 Missile Launchers (the old Long Fang loadout, not sure how it would fare in 7th)


----------



## bitsandkits

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> that is why i said yes and no, as for a quick one buy, yes its cheaper then HAVING to buy both kits to get the appropriate design as one might want for just long fangs, and for veteran players this is a better choice. Of course I think the Dev / Long Fang box is stupid in the first place as neither box gives you the ability to choose ALL the weapons you would want on said squads, it just gives you one of each, forcing you to buy, say, 5 boxes, to get a squad of 5 Missile Launchers (the old Long Fang loadout, not sure how it would fare in 7th)


true enough, but then again, there are those bitz websites i keep hearing whispers about, where people can buy heavy weapons individually....when they have stock...:shok:


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

bitsandkits said:


> true enough, but then again, there are those bitz websites i keep hearing whispers about, where people can buy heavy weapons individually....when they have stock...:shok:


oh I know, the problem is to find them in stock of the weapons you want, as they are always out of the weapons you want because everyone buys them up first  (though once again, using said site makes the box of 10 even more valuable as the only thing special about the long fang boxes in the first place are the heavy weapons )


----------

